#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-29
<barcksu> Päiviä ihmisille!
<Wolde> Morjens morjens
<Kurko> foorumi särki?
<shanttu> muistan nattyn julkaisun aikaan olleen juttua jostain virrankulutukseen liittyvästä bugista. Onko se korjattu?
<shanttu> pohdin josko netbookki pitäisi maverickista nattyyn yhden ärsyttävän bugin takia, mutta mietityttää virrankulutus
<turkka> Ei ole korjattu sanoo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Triaged]
<shanttu> kiitokset tiedosta. on kyllä mielestäni erikoinen juttu että tuollainen meni läpi eikä vielä ole korjattu
<turkka> tuossa vielä yksi linkki jossa saattaapi olla jotain apua. Jos ei muuta niin ristiriitaisia tuloksia... :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/38117/battery-life-decreased-after-upgrade-to-11-04
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/DkqRTM -> power management - Battery life decreased after upgrade to 11.04 - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<turkka> Vaan olenko se vain minä vai onko foorumi tosiaan niin tukossa / jumissa ettei sinne pääse laisinkaan?
<shanttu> en pääse minäkään
<shanttu> taidan pitää tuon maverickin vielä netbookissa. sen verran hämmentävää tietoa tuosta virrankulutusbugista
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-30
<Finnish> Minne pitää laittaa paketit (dmgextractor) kun sen sisällä on lib- ja bin-kansiot?
<bioterror> eikös pakettityökalu sijoittele ne sinun puolestasi?
<mjr> sehän purkaa niitä applen imagetiedostoja ilmeisesti? ootsä varma ettei se ole joku mac-sovellus?
<bioterror> appleluuserit kyl käyttää noita .dmg ;)
<bioterror> paras drag n drop
<Finnish> Homma selvis jo
<Finnish> Rupeen tekemään Gimpillä bändille uusia nettisivuja, mihin kokoon ne kannattais tehdä?
<Finnish> Mikä se ois yleisin näyttökoko nykyään, 15" jos läppäreitä ajatellaan?
<czr> kannykat varmaankin
<Finnish> Buahahaa..
<czr> ideana aika huono vasata nettisivuja bittikarttaeditorilla
<Paavi2_0> nii
<Finnish> Ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan
<czr> html + css.
<czr> ei tarvi miettia noita kokoja jos tekee oikein
<Paavi2_0> leiskan voi tietty tehdä gimpillä ja pilkkoa palasiin ja kasata taulukolla, mutta se ei ole hyvä ratkaisu
<Paavi2_0> ja on muutenkin tosi 2001
<czr> olin just sanomassa :-)
<Paavi2_0> siitä puuttuu enää flashilla tehty introsivu D:
<czr> tai shockwave.
<Echramath> pdf-sivut!
<czr> no nekin ois parempi idea
<Paavi2_0> ja nykyisin enää hyvin harvoin tehdään sivuja jollekin tietylle resoluutiolle
<Finnish> Se tulee ton ratkaisun alaisuuteen: http://www.soketti.fi/pages/suomeksi/ratkaisut/cms-lite.php
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ApG9nt -> Soketti Innovations Oy - CMS Lite
<bioterror> teet sivut niin, että ne näyttää lynxillä AWESOMELTA
<czr> interkatiivinen web-sivusto. kylla, voit selata sivuja, eiks se riita interaktiivisuuteen? :-)
<czr> bioterror, lynxilla kaikki sivut nayttaa awesomelta.
<bioterror> no ei ihan kaikki
<czr> kaikki tarkeat.
<bioterror> onneksi enää ei oo pahemmin frameja
<Paavi2_0> czr: markkinointijargonia. kuulostaa paremmalta kuin pelkkä web-sivusto
<bioterror> niitä sai aina surffailla ees taas
<Paavi2_0> framesta oli kiva koittaa linkata johonkin tiettyyn sisältöön
<Finnish> Mun omat sivut tein ite tolla gimp-periaatteella: http://www.ukkohapponen.fi/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/q7kpxR -> Ukko Happonen - Ploki
<czr> framet on viela elossa kuluttajatason internet-laitteissa kyl
<czr> Finnish, no ei oi ole ollenkaan paha. luultiin et oot gimpilla kokonaan tekemassa
<czr> tee samaan kokoon kun teit tuonkin
<Paavi2_0> semisti asialliset
<bioterror> suomalaisena ei vaan toimi toi menuvalikko oikealla
<Paavi2_0> toi toimii ainakin mun 13" näytöllä ihan jees. midorissakin näkyy vissiin oikein
<Finnish> Ok, mäpä rupean sit gimppeilemään
<czr> mut jos ei halua olla vasemmistolainen niin sit toi on ainoa vaihtoehto? :-)
<bioterror> bring out the gimp
<bioterror> vai miten se meni
<czr> hipit toki laittaa menurakenteet vahan kaikkialle ympariinsa.
<Finnish> Kattoo nyt sitä menurakennetta sit kun pohja on kuosissa
<topyli> taipuu ukkohappos-sivut ihan kännykkäänkin näköjään
<Paavi2_0> sivun ylä- ja alalaita
<bioterror> czr, mutta onkos ne muslimit vai mitkä jotka lukee ja aasialaiset oikealta vasemmalle
<czr> hmm. toimiikohan E51:lla
<czr> bioterror, tarkoitat arabiaa kirjoittavat? :-)
<Paavi2_0> bioterror: muslimit != arabit
<mjr> hepraa ja arabiaa luetaan oikealta vasemmalle
<topyli> islam ei ole kieli :)
<bioterror> niii
<czr> onhan noita muitakin
<Paavi2_0> samoin kiinaa ja japaniaa
<bioterror> no ne on aina jotain arabeja!
<mjr> japania vasemmalta oikealle (tai ylhäältä alas, sarakkeet oikealta vasemmalle)
<czr> ei lueta kiinaa oikealta vasemmalle tsori
<bioterror> ihan kuten kaikki maahanmuuttajatki on pakolaisia
<Paavi2_0> bioterror: ei ole
<bioterror> ja vantaalaiset on keravalaisia
<czr> hiljaisuus
<Paavi2_0> (eikä perussuomalaiset ole oikeasti englanniksi the finns)
<Paavi2_0> bioterror: muutenkin -> offtopic
<bioterror> no eikö koko aihe?
<Paavi2_0> no web-sivut on kans aika ootee
<Paavi2_0> ellei puhuta LAMP:n rakentelemisesta
<czr> hei, sanokaas mika ois hyva tapa plotata useampaa mitattua dataa 2d-kartan paalle? eli kun on gps-kordinaatit ja aikaleimat ja sit N mitattua suuretta
<czr> karttapohja ois hyva saada alle toki myos
<czr> yhden suureen saa suht kivuttomasti kait ihan google mapsin paale mut useamman kans on isompi ongelma
<czr> plus ois hyva joku open sourcempi ratkaisu
<tale> czr: gnuplot?
<czr> ei kyl imo ihan suoraan sovellu tuohon
<tale> czr: http://www.mathworks.se/help/toolbox/map/ref/quiverm.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iiUOCh -> Project 2-D quiver plot on map axes - MATLAB
<czr> hmm. no, ehka kehittelen ajatusta eteenpain itsekseni. kiitoksia
<Paavi2_0> gnuplotista on vissiin hyvä koodata paremmin itselleen soveltuva, jos koodaa
<Paavi2_0> vähän niinku xwax on melkein täydellinen dj-sovellus mulle, mutta sitä pitäs vähän muokata...en osaa
<czr> aww
<czr> devil is in the details tunnetusti
<tale> It is a small matter of programming.
<czr> no, ehka yritan etsia jonku openstreetview-jutun ja mietin miten tuota rendausta miettis siihen
<Paavi2_0> sitä on vissiin pakko opetella ihan oikeesti ohjelmoimaan
<czr> ohjelmointi on ihan kivaa jos tykkaa korjata asioita.
<czr> siis siihen suuntaan kuin haluaa itse asioiden toimivan
<czr> jos tyytyy mita on niin se on aika kiittamatonta :-)
<Paavi2_0> tossa ei tarttis ees korjata asioita, vaan muokata...
<Paavi2_0> eiku, just sillai ku sanoit
<czr> no, semantiikkaa.
<czr> niin.
<czr> siis se mita haluaisin tehda on jotain seuraavaa: ajella autolla. mitata 3g vastaanoton laatua (laite on milta ajattelin screen-screpettaa datan), mitata yhteyden tyypin (hsupa tai muu, sama laite), logata lat/long/nopeus-datat ja kellon
<czr> sit graafata noi karttapohjan paalle mis on ajettu reitti
<czr> voisin myos ehka jotain transfer-latencyja kokeilla mittailla mut se vaatii vahan enemman tekemista
<Paavi2_0> ja ton ei tarttis reaaliaikaisesti siirtyä kartalle?
<czr> ei
<czr> datan kerays ja muu ois erikseen
<czr> aattelin jotain audio-feedbackia tehda tuohon keraysvaiheeseen kuitenkin
<czr> mut lahinna kertomaan jos joku data jaa saamatta tarpeeksi kauan
<Paavi2_0> sitte lokiin kaikki data aikakoodin kanssa ja sit yhdistät ne skriptalla...
<czr> niin voi keskittya ajamiseen eika tarvi katsella lapparia
<Paavi2_0> otat jonkun "kartanlukijaksi" ;)
<czr> nojuu, mut ei toi ole se mihin haen tyokaluja :-)
<czr> vaan siihen datan esitykseen
<czr> jos joku on tormanny johonkin vastaavaan lahinna
<czr> jos ei niin teen itse
<Paavi2_0> skriptan kautta nääs gnuplotilla karttapohjalle
<Paavi2_0> tiedän toteuttamismallin, mutten osaa sanoa miten se tehdään :(
<czr> hmm itseasiassa ehka teenkin tuon ihan toisella tavalla.
<Finnish> Kumpiko on varmempi ohjelma polttaa rewrite levy ns umpeen, K3B vai Brasero
<Finnish> DVD siis
<tale> Finnish: Tarkoitatko se fixed juttu? ettei levylle voi enää kirjoittaa lisää?
<tale> Finnish: Ei kai siinä ole eroa millä ohjelmalla sen tekee.
<hiskiboy> Mikähän ruikku ubuntus on, ku pistän sim-kortin samsung N210 miniläppärin sisäänrakennettuun 3g modeemiin niin lakkaa kaikki verkko toimimasta. Siis kuvake katoaa yläpaäkista eikä wifi tahi lanka LAN toimi
<hiskiboy> Mullon se uusin ubuntu
<hiskiboy> 64bit ja desktop versio
<hiskiboy> siis 11.04
<elias_a> 64-bittinen miniläppäri?
<hiskiboy> Luulekko et 64bit softat toimii 32bit koneessa
<hiskiboy> :-)
<Sysi> yleensä 32bit on saatavilla helpommin ku 64
<hiskiboy> kone vai softa?
<Sysi> uudemmat atomit on kuusnelosia
<Sysi> softa
<hiskiboy> yhtä hyvin toi 64bit ubuntu tosta latautuu ku 32bit ;-)
<hiskiboy> emmä silti sano et kaikki softat siinä olis 64bit
<hiskiboy> ei varmasti ole
<bioterror> miksi ei olisi?
<elias_a> MItäs se sanoo komentoriviltä verkosta?
<elias_a> ifconfig
<hiskiboy> ootas tutkitaanpas
<hiskiboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/678217/ noin sanoopi
<hiskiboy> ku tuolta yläpalkista katuaa koko verkon kuvake
<harto> mikäköhän mun ubuntua (10.04) vaivaa, kun jos yhteys wlan-tukiasemaan katkeaa, niin kone ei enää saa uudelleen yhteyttä
<harto> olen vahingossa ostanu paskan reitittimen, joka dd-wrt:llä hukkaa yhteyden koneisiin päivittäin. no siihen on purkkakorjaus-skripti joka pingaa alati, ja jos siihen ei hetkeen vastata niin se pudottaa reitittimen wlan-interfacen alas ja nostaa takas ylös
<harto> muut värkit osaa hienosti yhdistää automaattisesti takas mut tämä ei mene
<harto> joudun sillon aina käynnistämään koko koneen uusiksi kun en muutakaan osaa
<hiskiboy> Joo ei auta mun ongelmaan
<hiskiboy> olis kiva nyt jos olie ulkoinen kovalevy ja kokeilis piruuttain windowsia, et toimiiko toi mun sisänen mokkula kunnolla
<hiskiboy> kyl sen pitäs, mut kun toi ketun ubuntu ei oo koskaan oikeen osannu toimia sen kaa kunnolla
<hiskiboy> tai siis se ei oo ubuntun kans
<hiskiboy> jaa vähänko 308 ei si tue 900mhz 3g verkkoo
<hiskiboy> Mitä helvettiä siinä 308: ssa on ku maksaa 250€ tms mut 309 vaan 191€g€€
<hiskiboy> :-O
<hiskiboy> ko tää dc mokkulaki o halvempi
<hiskiboy> Oho menipäs väärään paikkaan nuo voestit
<kaustinen> iltaa kaikille tasapuolisesti
<kaustinen> semmonen ongelma olisi nyt, että en saa auki bb sivua.... :(
<elias_a> kaustinen: Mulla olisi täällä 5 metrin pätkä köyttä. Tule hakemaan. Se ratkaisee ongelmasi.
<elias_a> Voin tehdä solmun valmiiksi jos et osaa.
<elias_a> bb sivua.... ROFL
 * topyli tarkistaa
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-31
<tale> Mikä on bb-sivu?
<tuhoojabotti> big bror
<kirvesAxe> Hmm... minkäköhän takia openoffice.org on jossain vaiheessa unohtanut että sen pitäisi toimia normaalissa ikkunassa ja kuinka se palautetaan ruotuun?
<heikkiket> kirvesAxe: Compiz-config-settings-managerissa saa laitettua pikanäppäimen, jolla saa ikkunat fullscreeniksi ja takaisin
<heikkiket> sillä minä yleensä ne ruotuun laitan
<kirvesAxe> heikkiket, ai siis tuo mikä on vakiosti F11? ei auta
<kirvesAxe> se aktivoi sen "varsinaisen" fullscreen-tilan, joka piilottaa työkalurivit yms
<kirvesAxe> mut ilman sitä sillä on ylärivi kateissa ja kieltäytyy resizestä, ohjelman eikä koneen buuttaus auta
<kirvesAxe> ja kun hakutyökalukaan ei suostu toimimaan tässä tilassa niin se jo hieman ottaa aivoon
<heikkiket> KirvesAxe: tarkotan Extra WM Actions -> Toggle fullscreen
<heikkiket> sitä ei oo oletuksena asetettu Ubuntussa ainakaan
<heikkiket> se pitää laittaa itse
<heikkiket> mut en oo varma ratkeaako ongelmasi sillä. Minä käytän sitä aina fullscreen-modeen poksahtavan Katen taltuttamiseen
<heikkiket> ja Wine-peleihin, jotka ei jostain syystä mee fullscreeniksi
<kirvesAxe> hmm
<heikkiket> mie pistin Super+F11. Se on vähä niinku super-fullscreen
<heikkiket> toimii melkein aina
<Kurko> onko ubuntussa mitään käyttäjä ystävällistä tapaa osion automaattiseen mounttaamiseen?
<Echramath> Missä mielessä käyttäjäystävällistä?
<|PuLi|> varmaan sitä ettei tarvis päätten kautta rämplätä????
<lemonade> mitähän hemmettiä
<lemonade> yhtäkkiä kesken empathy-keskustelun tuo lähetti face-smile.png:n itsestään
<lemonade> siis tiedostonsiirtona
<lemonade> ubuntuhan automounttaa oletuksena ...
<Kurko> no vaikka sellasta että olis lista osioista ja siihen sais ruksata automountit..
<Kurko> itse kyllä fstabin osaan säätää mutta monelle vähemmän tietävälle voi tulla sen kans ongelmia
<Echramath> Jonkun löysin, mutta se näytti vain guilta äkkiseltään.
<tale> Kurko: Irrotettavat mediat Ubuntu liittää automaattisesti. Onko kyse kiintolevyllä olevasta levyosiosta, joka ei ole Ubuntun käyttämä ja se pitäisi saada automaattisesti liitettyä bootissa?
<Echramath> "Vain guilta" tarkoitti tässä sitä, että asia ei imo ole täysin triviaali eikä tekstieditorin käyttö ole se vaikein vaihe.
<tale> Kurko: Silloin pitäisi lisätä fstabiin avainsana auto osion riville, mutta tässä on se ongelma, että tiedostojen omistajaksi tulee root, eikä tavallinen käyttäjä saa sinne sitten kirjoitettua. Eikä ehkä luettuakaan kaikkia tiedostoja, riippuu mikä tiedostojärjestelmä ja mitä suojauksia tiedostoilla.
<Echramath> Kyl sen voi säätää.
<Echramath> Jos ei ole joku osio, joka tulee unix-oikeuksia.
<Echramath> Tukee, jopa.
<tale> Kurko: Selvittelin tuota samaa juttua vuosi pari sitten, ja totesin parhaaksi tavaksi opettaa käyttäjät kliksauttamaan sitä osion työpöydällä näkyvää kuvaketta ja liittämää se siitä, jolloin omistajaksi tuli käyttäjä itse ja homma pelasi. Automaattisella liittämisellä oli liikaa huonoja puolia.
<tale> Kurko: Eli lisää fstabiin osion riville user, jolloin tavallinen käyttäjä saa liittää sen.
<Kurko> sisäsellä levyllä kaksi osiota, toinen ntfs ja toinen ext4. ne olis nytten tarkoitus laittaa automountiksi
<Echramath> Hei, muuten, miten menee siirrettävien medioiden oikeudet, jos niissä on esim. extjoku?
<tale> Kurko: automount on se mitä autofs tai automount demonit tekevät.
<tale> Echramath: Ihan siten kuin niissä tiedostojen hakemistotietueissa sanotaan.
<Echramath> Jos käyttää useammassa koneessa niin eihä käyttäjä-id:t täsmää?
<tale> Echramath: Ei täsmää ei, jos ei itse laita täsmäämään.
<Sysi> unix-filesysteemit ei oo kauhean kätsyjä ulkosilla
<Echramath> Hmmm, onko tuohon tehty mitään järjestelmää vai pitääkö lyödä kaikki lukemaan kaikkea...
<Sysi> joko pitää chmodailla aina välillä tai olla sopivat käyttäjäid:t
<Echramath> No fat on vähän niinkuin vanhentunut ja ntfs poropietari.
<Echramath> Jos usercase on että Alice ja Bob roudailee sitä levyä koneittensa välillä esim.
<Echramath> Molemmilla on Linux
<tale> Echramath: Lisää molempien koneisiin luokan foobar, samalla numeerisella id:llä.
<tale> Echramath: Sitten pistää kaikkien siirrettävällä medialla olevien tiedostojen ryhmäomistajaksi foobar.
<tale> Echramath: Kaikkiin tiedostoihin ryhmälle kaikki oikeudet ja hakemistoille chmod g+s.
<tale> Echramath: Sitten sitä taltiota voi roudailla edes taas ja kaikki jotka kuluu ryhmään foobar voi sitä käyttää.
<Echramath> Joo, toki, mut siinäkin tarvii joka tapauksessa ylläpitäjäoikeudet.
<Kurko> toihan nyt menee jokseenkin hankalaks
<tale> Echramath: Tuota tehdessä kyllä tarviikin, mutta Bob ja Alice ei tarvi.
<Echramath> Eiks ole muka mitään opensourcetiedostojärjestelmää jolla kaikki toimisi kuin fatilla?
<tale> Echramath: Yhtä huonostiko?
<Echramath> Eikun helposti.
<tale> Echramath: Pistää chmod -R a+rwx niille tiedostoille.
<Echramath> Sekin kyllä, jos koneessa ei ole etäkäyttäjiä joita pitäisi pelätä.
<tale> Tai sitten käyttää VFAT, jos se riittää eikä sen vioista ja puutteista ole harmia.
<Echramath> I'll take that as a "no". :)
<lemonade> ahhhaha, selvispä sekin minkä takia tuo empathy lähetti tuon hymiötiedoston itsestään
<lemonade> empathyssä on yltiökätevä ominaisuus: "drag & droppaa hymiö ikkunan sisällä, niin se lähettää sen"
<Sysi> harmi ettei oo edes kaupallista tukea exfatille, sinällään koodi kai olemassa
<tale> Sysi: Eikö ole? Muistelen oli yritys joka teki tommoista.
<Sysi> tale: jos en väärän yrityksen nettisivuja selaillut niin kovin kuluttajavalmista ratkaisua en löytänyt
<tale> Sysi: Niin, ei ne sitä kai saanut sitten myydä, kun pitkät tiedostonimet ja jotain muutakin FAT:ssa on patentoitu.
<czr_> mietin pari vuotta sit et ois voinu toteuttaa siirrettavalle flashille jonkun toimivan tiedostojarjestelman
<czr_> sekin riittais et toimis linuxista toiseen
<Finnish> Millä ohjelmalla ja miten cd:stä saan tehtyä ihan vaan .ison? PItäis yhdestä EP:stä (ite tehty) tehdä iso ja lähettää se menemään lankoja pitkin
<Sysi> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/levy.iso
<bioterror> cat /dev/sr0 > foo.iso
<bioterror> :---D
<Sysi> käytännössä sama vähän eri softalla
<Sysi> $USER on ihan toimiva muutta näymmä
<Sysi> *muuttuja
<bioterror> sitten kun se kirjaston levy on ihan pilalla, niin ei muuta kuin dd_rescue ;)
<czr_> Finnish, onko kyse audio-cd:sta vai data-cd:sta?
<Finnish> Audio
<czr_> mietin vain et jos EP niin viittais kai audioon
<czr_> ei siita voi tehda isoa
<czr_> sun pitaa ripata ne trackit waveiksi
<czr_> cdparanoia esim tai onhan noita muitakin softia
<czr_> en tieda mika on kuumin graafinen valinta, itse kaytan cdparanoia -B:ta
<jjo> flacina menisi samat bitit kuin waveina, mutta puolta pienempään tilaan
<tale> Finnish: Pitäisikö se siellä langan toisessa päässä saada kirjoitettua CD:ksi?
<Finnish> Joo
<jjo> onko linuxille muuten ripperiä joka tekisi äänilevystä yhden ison flacin ja .cuen?
<Finnish> Nuoret jantterit ei oo mitään välkkyjä niin pitäis saada vaan iso menemään etiäpäin
<tale> jjo: Ne ripperit joita olen käyttänyt tuntuu tekevän joka kappaleesta oman tiedoston.
<Iltsu> miksei siitä levyst VOIS tehä isoa?
<Iltsu> eri asia mitä järkee siin ois, mut miks EI vois?
<re-G> audiosta vaan ei voi
<czr_> sen takia koska iso = ISO 9660 standardin mukainen tiedostojarjestelma. ei audio cd.
<jjo> voi siitä tehdä, mutta silloin se luetaan eri tavalla
<czr_> audio cd on eri moodilla tehty. ei datamoodilla.
<jjo> niin siis imagen siitä pystyy kyllä tekemään
<jjo> en kyllä ole linuxissa joutunut moista edes yrittämään
<tale> Finnish: http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/03/4-ways-to-create-cddvd-iso-images-in.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/nPYUca -> 4 Ways to Create CD/DVD ISO Images in Ubuntu | TuxArena Blog
<jjo> mutta yleensäkin audio-dataa kannattaa lukea audio-datana ja mielellään jollain softalla joka osaa yrittää korjata virheitäkin
<re-G> cdrdao read-cd --device /dev/cdrom --buffers 64 --driver generic-mmc-raw --read-raw toc-file.toc
<czr_> audio-moodissa sektorissa oleva datassa on vahemman virheenkorjausta kuin data-moodissa.
<re-G> cdrdao write --device /dev/cdrom --buffers 64 --driver generic-mmc --speed 12 toc-file.toc
<czr_> re-G, minka nimisen se tekee siita imagesta?
<czr_> cdrdao:lla aikoinaan oon tehny omia kokoelmia kl
<re-G> oisko se joku .bin-päätteinen tms, en muista tarkkaan
<czr_> njuu.
<re-G> data.bin
<czr_> kiits
<re-G> jonka voi runtata flaciksi
<re-G> ja purkaa toisessa päässä
<re-G> flac --best --endian=big --sign=signed --channels=2 --bps=16 --sample-rate=44100 --verify data.bin
<re-G> flac -d data.flac --force-raw-format --endian=big --sign=signed
<re-G> mv data.raw data.bin
<czr_> ah. se bin on sit ihan raakaa 16-bittista stereota
<re-G> jup
<re-G> tommoset loitsut oon joskus laittanu ylös
<re-G> ja silloin ainakin toimi
<czr_> Finnish, noilla saa
<czr_> mut jos sun toisessa paassa on windows-kayttajia niin sit sun pitaa keksia miten saat konvertoitua tuon cdrdaon imagen sellaiseen formaattiin et sen polttaminen onnistuu silla toisen paan tyokalulla, mika sitten onkaan
<re-G> mut se on eri asia saako sitä soitettua suoraan flac/toc -yhdistelmästä. veikkaan että ei soi ennen purkamista
<czr_> universaalia formaattia ei tuohon oikein ole olemassa
<re-G> windowsillahan ei voi tehä mitään
<czr_> no jotkut ihmiset yrittaa. sen takia laitoin :-)
<czr_> en itse yrita. enaa pitkaan aikaan.
<Sysi> http://is.gd/P8usbX
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/P8usbX -> Oil Rush is now available in the Software Center! «  Canonical Blog
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-01
<Finnish> Osaisko joku neuvoa iasl-käskyn kanssa?
<urkki> Miten ubuntussa voip laske hex-lukuja?
<urkki> Pitäis DSDT-juttua vähän katella ja yrittää korjata ja pitäis pystyä mm 0xFFDFFFFF-lukuja laskemaan
<tale> urkki: komentoriville ja GUI:n kera löytyy laskimia.
<mjr> bc, obase=ibase=16
<urkki> Mites tuolla ubuntun calculaattorilla voip niitä laskea?
<urkki> Ainakin programming modessa pitää olla mut entäs sit?
<tale> urkki: Lisää sopivia sovelluksia löytyy komennolla apt-cache search hex calc
<urkki> Hexadecimal?
<tale> urkki: Joo, pistät kantaluvuksi 16 eli heksadesimaali, sit se laskee ja näyttää heksalukuina.
<mjr> no se
<urkki> Mites tota käytetään, riittääkö ettätosta valikosta valitsee hexadecimal?
<urkki> Kun toi lyhyt matikka oli lukiossa aika kova sana...
<tale> urkki: Siinä laskimessa pitäisi olal ohjekin. Jos ei ole, kokeile mitä tapahtuu kun nappuloita painelee.
<urkki> Nyt tais löytyä, katotaas
<urkki> Joo, nyt onnistuu ihan calculaattorilla, jes!
<urkki> http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t189272-100.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/mwNJf8 -> InsanelyMac Forum > DSDT disass+compile: newer IASL=less compile errors+more opti
<urkki> Tommosesta jutusta kyse...
<urkki> Uskomatonta, osasin jo yhden virheen korjata, yes!
<pesasa> urkki: Python ehkä yksi niitä helpoimpia välineitä tohon.
<pesasa> Käynnistät vaan Python-tulkin ja kirjoitat sinne jotain tyyliin: 0xf + 0xa
<czr_> python on kyl paras laskin koskaan
<czr_> oon saanu tartutettua sen nyt yli puoleen ihmisistä töissä. sellaisiinkin jotka ei koodaa
<_jap> Morjens. Tietääkö kukaan saako Kubuntu puolella samanlaista säätöjuttua cpu-kelloille niinkuin gnome puolella on? Olen yrittänyt etsiä kdestä sitä vaan en tunnu löytävän sitä.
<_jap> Kyseessä on kannettava tietokone josta pitäisi päästä säätämään cpu kelloja yli kuumentumisen takia. Gnome puolella oli jonkinlainen perfomance settings juttu..
<_jap> Löysinkin jo jotain millä pääsen alkuun. http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/how-to-scale-the-cpu-frequency-of-your-ubuntu-laptop-the-easy-way/
<_jap> tai tämä on oikestaan parempi jos joku haluaa kokeilla http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jOIrdz -> Enabling CPU Frequency Scaling « Ubuntu Blog
<shanttu> iltoo. alimitoitin ubuntun asennuksessa sen vaatiman tilan (lue: ubuntusta tuli ihan oikeastin pääkäyttis). partitioitu seuraavasti http://pastebin.com/pCSsn0Q8
<shanttu> eli suurin osa jaettu ntfs
<lemonade> gpartedilla huitaset vaan ntfs:t pois
<lemonade> ja ei kannata tulla itkemään, josset muista ottaa varmuuskopioita :)
<shanttu> ei mitään kummempaa? loistavaa. kunhan varmistin
<lemonade> juu
<shanttu> ja tuun tietty itkemään
<lemonade> ps. gparted ei oo koskaan tuhonnut dataa, mutta ei silti kannata ottaa siitä mitään vinkkiä ;)
<shanttu> hieno homma. kiitti
<lemonade> juu, eipä mitään
<Finnish> Pystynkö mä jatkamaan tästä pöytäkoneeni ethernet-ulostulosta toiseen koneeseen nettijatkon ethernet-piuhalla?
<Tekno_>  juu
<Echramath> Joo, mutta millä se internetyhteys toimii?
<topyli> samantekevää tämän kysymyksen kannalta :)
<topyli> siinä on varmaan kaksi verkkokorttia tai sitten langaton
<Echramath> No, kunhan ei nyt käytä sitä yhtä ethernettiä.
<Echramath> Aina joskus joku haluaa askarrella yksijalkaisen reitittimen.
<Echramath> Vai onko se yksikätinen?
<topyli> hmm
<Finnish> Hop!
<Finnish> Nettiyhteys on mokkulan kautta
<Finnish> Tästä ubuntukoneesta pitäis mäkkiin saada piuha
<Sysi> oiskohan huono veto sanoa että luultavasti helpompi toisin päin
<tale> Finnish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/1KTFOl -> Internet/ConnectionSharing - Community Ubuntu Documentation
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-02
<elias_a> Höh. Onkos irc.saunalahti.fi ajettu alas?
<czr> miekkaan nayttais osoittavan
<tuhoojabotti> elias_a: Onko se joskus ollu pystyssä? :u
<tale> Mahdollisesti Saunalahden IRC-palvelin sallii yhteydet vain Saunalahden asiakkailta.
<tuhoojabotti> Ja elisan
<tale> Jaa juu, Elisa ja Saunalahti on samaa yritysryvästä.
<tuhoojabotti> Jep.
<Echramath> Elisalla ei enää ole kamalasti asiakkaita?
<inz> Kai niillä taas, kun ne siirsi saunavision elisan alle
<Finnish> Voi hitsi
<Finnish> Yritän ubuntusta jatkaa nettiyhteyden tommosella tavallisella nettikaapelilla mäkkiin ethernet-porttien kautta tohon tyyliin : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/1KTFOl -> Internet/ConnectionSharing - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Finnish> Mut ei mäkki tajua että jotain tulis tuolta piuhasta ubuntun puolelta. Oon mokkulalla netissä ubuntun puolella
<Finnish> Ja en saa N900-luuria yhdistämään nettiin millään. Mulla on mäkissä 10.7.1 (Lion)
<Finnish> Mulla on tommonen kaapelimodeemi-boxi, voiko se toimia yhteyden välittäjänä? Osaako ubuntu työntää siihen netin ja mäk siitä ottaa sen netin sit?
<tale> Finnish: Millä tavalla se ei toimi? Toi GUI:n kanssa tekemällä tuntuisi varmalta nakilta saada toimimaan.
<Finnish> Mäkki ei tajua sitä automaattisesti
<Finnish> Eikös se pitäis LAN-yhteydeks määritellä siellä mäkin päässä?
<hifi> Finnish: tarviit ristiinkytketyn piuhan
<Finnish> Crossover?
<hifi> se
<hifi> tuurilla verkkokortit osaa kyllä vaihtaa lennosta
<Finnish> Category 5 patch cable?
<hifi> ne on yleensä punaisilla liittimillä
<Finnish> Mulla on tämmönen harmaa piuha, mulla oli aikoinaan musahommissa kaks konetta liitettynä tällä dsp-farmina, muistelin sillon että ostaessani kiinnitin huomiota että oli crossover piuha
<Finnish> Mut ei tälläkään havainnu mitään
<hifi> verkkokorteissa ei syty mikään valo jos ei kumpikaan ymmärrä piuhaa
<hifi> jos syttyy valot niin todennäköisesti vika ei ole kaapelissa
<Finnish> Mäkin päässä ei ainakaan valot syttyny
<hifi> sit ei piuha kelpaa
<hifi> vaihtoehtona on uus piuha tai puukko ;)
<hifi> riippuen kuinka väliaikaista ratkaisua kaipaa
<hifi> ja kuinka paljon rakastaa sitä piuhaa
<Finnish> Voiks ton modeemin saada välittimeks?
<Finnish> Jos ei muu kelpaa niin haen veljelta takaisin wlan-boxin ja yritän saada tästä ubuntusta langattoman jatkon mäkkiin päin
<hifi> teoriassa modeemin voi toimia ihan suoraan kytkimenä
<hifi> riippuu miten se on konffittu
<hifi> on niitä lanivirityksiä nähty että lyödään vanhoja adsl-modeemeja kytkimiksi :)
<mjr> kuhan varmistaa ettei se palvele dhcp:tä tms
<Finnish> Eli miten päin se pitäis tehdä?
<Finnish> Ubuntusta usb-piuha siihen boxiin ja mäkistä ethernet-piuha siihen boxiin?
<czr> molemmista ethernet siihen boksiin, oletuksena etta boksissa on kytkinportteja ainakin 2.
<Finnish> Ei oo kuin yks eternet
<czr> set et voi kayttaa sita tuohon tarkoitukseen
<czr> sit jopa.
<Finnish> Ahaa, damn. Mut mun wlan-boxissa (joka ei oo nyt talossa) on 4 eternet-reikää
<Finnish> Se varmaan vois toimia reitittimenä?
<czr> kytkimena
<czr> kytkin ei ole sama kuin reititin.
<Finnish> Joop, päivitetääs sanavarastoa...
<czr> "välitin" -nimistä laitetta ei myöskään ole. hieno sana tosin :-)
<czr> toistin-niminen laite on kyllä, mutta et tarkoita sitäkään. haluat nimenomaan kytkimen. tai laitteen joka osaa kytkeä.
<Finnish> Kyllä, juurikin näin
<anger> Mikähän perkeleen pikanäppäin toi on joka vaihtaa katessa yms. kirjotussuunnan oikealta vasemmalle
<inz> anger, ctrl+alt+k?
<rescept> mitenhän saan tehtyä tämmösen kysymysmerkin ¿
<anger> inz: ei ole toi
<mjr> shift-altgr-+
<anger> joku kovin yksinkertainen näppäinyhdistelmä
<rescept> ¿
<rescept> thanks
<anger> nollautuu kun käynnistää editorin uudelleen
<inz> anger, ei sulla satu oleen leikepöydällä jotain rtl-kamaa?
<anger> tuskinpa vaan :)
<anger> ja jotain piilomerkkejä mä saan myös muutenkin aikaan koodiin
<anger> yleensä "if($foo || $bar) {" tyylisessä koodissa tulee valitus virheellisestä merkistä
<inz> altgr+väli
<inz> tulee nbsp
<inz> Itelle kans tulee noita turhankin usein
<anger> ei haittaisi jos editori näyttäisi noi jotenkin :)
<inz> juu, ei
<inz> anger, olisko ctrl+shift+vasen/oikee?
<inz> Selittäis hyvin, miks sitä sattuu suht usein
<anger> Ei ollu toi, mutta joku tuollapäin oleva näppisyhdistelmä
<czr> us-layout, for the winners.
<inz> Olis kyllä kodettamisen kannalta paree
<inz> Jotenkin vaan laiska eikä jaksa opetella
<czr> komentorivityoskentelykin on paljon helpompaa toki
<czr> mut jokseenkin samoista syista
<inz> czr, entäs jos Finnish halusikin sniffailla liikennettä ilman arp-myrkytystä, sitten haluaa keskittimen eikä kytkintä.
<czr> tai kytkimen mis on port-mirror tai ajaa arp-poisoningin?
<czr> mut jotenkin tuntuu silta ettei Finnish kaipaa noista nyt mitaan ominaisuutta :-)
<Finnish> Just...
<czr> port-mirror on kyl hiton kateva ominaisuus
<czr> mut ei tietty kuluttajalaitteista loydy
<tuhoojabotti> Eiks 11.10 tullu jo?
<czr> tuhoojabotti, 2011-09-02. eli ei.
<czr> sit ku on 2011-10-xx niin voi kysella uudestaan
<tuhoojabotti> En mä osaa tommosia
<Lynoure> :)
<tuhoojabotti> dd.mm.vvvv
<czr> velocity nelja kertaa?
<czr> very fast sir.
<Lynoure> :)
<tuhoojabotti> hmm
<tuhoojabotti> laittaa y
<tuhoojabotti> Sekotin puoles välis.
<Lynoure> on se alpha ihan kiva, paitsi silloin kun bugaa ärsyttävästi
<tuhoojabotti> pp.kk.vvvv tai dd.mm.yyyy
<Lynoure> mikä on pari kertaa päivässä
<tuhoojabotti> Ajattelin koulun koneelle laittaa ":D"
<inz> Ubuntu `date +%y.%m`
<czr> Lynoure, syoko se tiedostoja?
<Lynoure> czr: en käyttänyt mitään kauhean modernia fs:ää vielä
<czr> Leetbuntu `date -u +%s`
<Lynoure> ext4 vaan, ehkä leikkipartitiolle joskus xfs
<czr> hmm. mun pitais kyl kokeilla noita uudempia jossain vaiheessa
<czr> no ei xfs ole erityisen moderni :-)
<Lynoure> jätin siis tahallaan leikkipartition.
<czr> vaikka siina onkin kirjain x.
<Lynoure> no ei, mutta trendikäs :)
<czr> btrfs vois olla hauska
<inz> czr, aikavyöhyke ei oo relevantti %s:ssä
<Lynoure> eikun meneeköhän mulla aakkoskeitot sekaisin
<czr> inz, hyst :-)
<czr> inz, mut ei tuosta -u:sta ole pahitteeksikaan :-)
<Lynoure> menee, toki, zfs siis
<inz> czr, onhan, tuhlaa 3 tavua!
<tuhoojabotti> yfs
<czr> ah. mut se on solariss..
<tuhoojabotti> puol tuntii menee lataa :O
<czr> inz, 64-bittinen kone, se on 8 tavua per sana. eli pitaa tayttaa :-)
<czr> neuvostoaikoina meni paljon pidemmin ladoja
<czr> 24/7 voisin melkein sanoa.
 * czr gets his coat
<czr> anteeksi. on perjantai. pitka viikko :-)
<tuhoojabotti> Perjantaita.
<Lynoure> czr: zfs-fuse:lla ajattelin ehkä. jos jaksan.
<tuhoojabotti> Hetkinen, miks lataan tätä kun on tikullaki
<tuhoojabotti> Eiku nii
<tuhoojabotti> Tarviin CD:n
<czr> Lynoure, niin no. sita kai ihmiset on yrittany kayttaa mut en oikein ymmarra mielekkyytta muuta kuin et kokeilumielessa. fuse kuitenkin hidastaa ja tuo epastabiilisuutta yms
<Lynoure> czr: siksihän se on juuri 'leikkipartitio'
<czr> juu, ja toki. ja voihan aina tehda loop-mountattuna tiedostoon
<Lynoure> czr: jos tuntuu hienolta, sitten voi miettiä olisko tikkuja ristittäväksi ton tukemiseksi.
<czr> lahinna vain et .. miksi :-).
<czr> ei kai zfs erityisesti tue "tikkuja"
<czr> tosin en tieda mika erityisesti tukis.
<Lynoure> czr: "laittaa tikkuakaan ristiin"
<czr> aaa
<Lynoure> czr: se on sanonta
<czr> luulin et tarkoitit usb-tikkuja :-)
<Lynoure> :)
<Lynoure> en, se oli toi toinen heebo
<czr> heebo :-)
<czr> yo dawgs.
<Lynoure> mä siis leikkisin miettiäkseni että haluanko osallistua kehitykseen jollain vaivalla
<Lynoure> mutta niin paljon juttuja, niin vähän aikaa.
<czr> niinpa.
<_shanttu_> päivää. ubuntu kaipaa lisätilaa ja nyt sitä olisi tarjolla. mites partitionti tästä eteenpäin kun ubuntu on dev/sda1 http://i.imgur.com/CDDsH.png
<hifi> kytkimistä puheenollen harva enää edes tietää mikä on hubi
<hifi> tai kutsuu kytkintä hubiksi
<czr> teknisesti kytkin on suodattava silta.
<czr> hubi on taas useampi silta mut ilman suodatusta
<czr> mut, nykymaailman petollisuus osaksi kai perustuukin siihen et harva aidosti tietaa mitaan enaa. mut ehka se on ihan hyvakin ettei kaikke tarvitse(?) tietaa etta selviaa seuraavalle levelille.
 * czr shrugs
<mlpug> miten päivitän tämän 9.04:n? kun laitan update-manager -d niin sanoo, että ei ole tuettu. yrittää varmaan siirtyä 10.04LTS:ään, mutta toisaalta haluaisi mennä 9.10:n kautta.
<tuhoojabotti> Mun ei varmaa kantsi mitää sanoo, ku asennan aina uusiks. :P
<mlpug> tuhoojabotti, sano vaan jos sulla on joku menetelmä siirtää vanhat asetukset, softat ja datatiedostot kotihakemistoista yms uuteen asennukseen
<mlpug> ei tietenkkän riitä että kopioin vanhat kotihakemistot uuteen asennukseen
<tuhoojabotti> ei tietenkään oo :D
<tuhoojabotti> Saan sen rikki ennen kuin semmosia kerkee edes muodostumaan
<tuhoojabotti> nyt uimaan
<tale> mlpug: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_päivitys
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QH2qGb -> Ubuntun päivitys – Porixi
<mlpug> tale, aika paljon hommaa tuollakin tyylillä. ja yksi epäselvä kohta (dpkg --set-selections < asennetut.txt). ei mulla tuollaista txt tiedostoa ole
<mlpug> jätän asian hautumaan viikonlopun yli
<mjr> se tehdään tuossa vaiheessa: dpkg --get-selections "*" > asennetut.txt
<mlpug> aha. no niinpä näkyy olevan
<elias_a> Törmäsinpä outoon...
<elias_a> Kuulkaas... mitähän ihmettä SPF-määritykset mahtavat tarkoittaa?
<elias_a> Tähän oikeastaan jo sainkin vastauksen: http://www.openspf.org/FAQ
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JnIbBQ -> SPF: FAQ
<elias_a> Mutta mistäs sitä löytäisi dokumentaatiota siitä, miten postituslistasofta konffataan niin, että se on "SPF-yhteensopiva"?
<pekka_> helou helou!
<pekka_> kukapa osaisi auttaa usb wlanin kanssa?
<anacron> kysy vaan suoraan
<pekka_> en saanut läppärin omaa wlania funkkaan ubuntun (11.04) kanssa, joten ostin könig cmp-wnusb32 wlan donglen, mutta en saa wlania silläkään futaamaan
<torde> wlanit on vähän pahoja...
<pekka_> mitähän kannataisi yrittää? kun tökkää tikun koneeseen kiinni, ei mitään tapahdu
<torde> ne joko toimii suoraan tai sitten aivan järkyllä säätämisellä
<torde> mitäs sanoo dmesg
<pekka_> tikun tiedoissa mainittiin että on linux yhteensopiva, siksi ostinkin
<torde> ts. ota tikku irti, pistä takas, ja kirjota dmesg konsoliin
<torde> ja sit pastee viimenen ruudullinen tavaraa johonkin pastebiniin
<pekka_> dmesg antaa niin paljon tekstiä etten ehkä viitti floodaa
<torde> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<torde> pistä tonne, ja anna sit se linkki tänne
<Echramath> Miksi apache ei aja php:tä vaan selain tahtois vaan ladata sen?
<czr_> et ole enabloinu php-modulia
<torde> Echramath: koska php on väärin sonffittu :(
<torde> apachessa on yleensä vakiona se moduuli kommentoitu, pitää uncommentoita
<pekka_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/680638/
<czr_> en2mod eiks ollu
<torde> ainiin, toi on parempi
<torde> pekka_: mitäs sanoo sit ifconfig
<Echramath> Ei joo, se on tosiaan userdirectoryissa erikseen estetty
<torde> sudo a2enmod php5
<torde> ja sit service restart apache2
<pekka_> silloin kun koitin saada läppärin omaa broadcom wlan-korttia toimiin, kokeilin netistä löytyneitä ohjeita, niin voiko ne vaikuttaa ettei tälläkään toimi? tossa on ifconfig: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/680641/
<czr_> ifconfig -a, ja lsusb
<czr_> mut, pitaa menna. onnea matkaan :-)
<torde> :)
<pekka_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/680643/
<torde> ainiin. oli muuten kerran sellanen tilanne, että oli ei-toimiva kortti + usb-wlani, ja ei toimiva kortti piti disabloida (blacklistata moduli), että se usb-wlani lähtii pelittään
<pekka_> mitenkähän tämä tehdään?
<torde> eka pitää selvittää mikä moduli se varsinainen kortti on..
<pekka_> ja pitäisikö tikun näkyä ylipäätään jossain kun tökkään sen koneeseen?
<torde> lsmod listaa kaikki, niin siitä voi arpoa :)
<torde> dmesgissä pitäs näkyä, jos se tunnistaa sen jokskin verkkolaitteeksi..
<torde> tossa minkä pastesit ei ollu mitään
<torde> ai sullon toi broadcomin toi...
<torde> siinä oli ainakin sellanen vika, että toi on ihan rikki :)
<torde> ts. se ajuri
<torde> näytäs vielä lsmod pastebinissä
<pekka_> alkaa jo harmittaan että tuli asennettua ubuntu wintousin tilalle kun kannettavasta loppu kannettavuus :D
<pekka_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/680647/
<pekka_> mulla on myös bluetooth usb-dongle mikä toimii ihan hyvin
<torde> kokeiles sellasta et tiedostoon /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  lisäät rivin blacklist b43
<torde> johonkin loppuun, samaan tyyliin ku muut vastaavat
<torde> ja sit käynnistä uudestaan
<torde> jos ei vieläkään toimi, kommentoi pois sellanen rivi, jolla lukee blacklist bcm43xx
<torde> eli laita # eteen
<pekka_> en saa muokattua kyseistä tiedostoa :(
<torde> millä yrität muokata?
<pekka_> tekstimuokkain?
<pekka_> ilmeisesti mulla ei ole oikeuksia?
<pekka_> ylärivissä lukee : (vain luku)
<Sysi> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<pekka_> kiitos
<pekka_> koitan restart
<pekka_> ei auttanut blacklist b43, miten sitä blacklistiä pääs muokkaan sieltä komentorivistä?
<ahma> Nyt kyllä kaipaa enemmän ubuntusta tietävien apua: miten saisin tehtyä tiedoston työpöydälle, joka suorittaa päätteen komentoja, esim. sudo apt-get update ja sudo apt-get upgrade? Mielestäni jotkin .sh tiedostot kysyvät että "suorita päätteessä"/"avaa" jne.
<tale> ahma: Miksi se pitää työpöydälle tehdä?
<tale> ahma: Tee tiedoto johon kirjoitat ne haluamasi komennot. Pistät tiedostolle chmod a+x.
<tale> ahma: Sitten lisäät käynnistimen sille yläpalkkiin tai mihin nyt sun Ubuntussa ne pistetäänkään.
<tale> ahma: Kannattaa käynnistää se tiedosto sudolla, siis sudo setiedosto.sh, eikä pistää sudo jokaisen siinä tiedostossa olevan komennon eteen, siltä varalta ettei se saa tallennettua sitä sudotettua tilaa.
<ahma> "Pistät tiedostolle chmod a+x" nyt en ymmärrä
<Sysi> klikkaat oikealla sen päällä ja meet ominaisuuksiin, valittet suoritettavaksi
<ahma> ajattelin jotta jotenkin näin onnistuisi, kiitoksia :)
<pekka_> apuuva, tuossa aikaisemmin jo tuskailin usb wlan donglen kanssa, enkä ole päässyt puusta pitkälle. Löysin königin omilta sivuilta ajuripaketin linuxille, mutten osaa asentaa sitä, kukahan osaisi auttaa?
<tale> Eikös Ubuntussa ole automaattisesti kirjasin Ariel asennettuna?
<Sysi> en usko, eikö se oo microsoftin fontti? (Arial, vai puhutko jostakin eristä)
<mjr> ei ole joo
<mjr> multiversen paketti ttf-mscorefonts-installer asentaa sen ja noi muut ms:n ilmaiseksi levitettävät fontit
<mjr> mut ne on tosiaan lisenssiltään sen verran rajoitettuja ettei niitä oletuksena voi laittaa
<tale> Arial tosiaan, typotus.
<tuhoojabotti> Mietinkin et mikä merenneito-fontti :D
<tale> Olen sitten vissiin aiemmin asentanut noi mscorefontsit, pitää sitten taas.
<Sysi> winen mukana taitaa tulla jos ei restricted-extroissa
<mjr> ubuntu-restricted-extras vetää sen mukaansa, jos oot sitä käyttänyt
<elias_a> Onkos jossain RFC:ssä jotain siitä, miten maililistasoftien pitäisi käsitellä maileja ja mitä niiden pitäisi kirjoittaa toimistaan headereihin?
<shanttu> huh. meni asennus uusiksi. kopioin vanhan homen ulkoiselle ja siirsin uuteen homeen. mitenkäs saan ne käyttäjän haltuun?
<tuhoojabotti> chmod?
<Sysi> chown ennemmin
<kimbledon> jos siirtää ntfs osiolle tiedostoja ni kantsii muuttaa .tariks
<tuhoojabotti> En mä näit tiiä.
<shanttu> luin just että ntfs ei ollut hyvä ratkaisu
<Sysi> hukkaa tiedosto-oikeudet
<shanttu> mietin vaan mitenköhän tästä vai kaikki uusiksi vaan
<kimbledon> jos on paljo kamaa ni sit vähä inhottava
<shanttu> asetukset vaan
<shanttu> onpahan tekemistä huomiselle sadepäivälle
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<shanttu> mitenkäs saan homen tyhjennettyä?
<shanttu> niin ettei siellä ole mitään lukittua?
<Sysi> kirjaudu ulos ja käytä komentoriviä
<shanttu> mitäs sinne?
<Sysi> .gvfs on viritys joka on joka tapauksessa epäolennainen
<Sysi> riippuu mitä kaikkea haluat
<tuhoojabotti> rm -rf /home :D
<Sysi> tuo tuhoais kaikkien käyttäjien mutta vaatis sudon
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<shanttu> ns. uusi yritys
<Sysi> http://linux.fi/wiki/Komentorivin_perusteet
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hNrZqJ -> Komentorivin perusteet – Linux.fi
<shanttu> Sysi, kyllä terminaali on jokapäiväisessä käytössä, mutta mietin vaan mitä kaikkea tulee poistaa (ja mitä tulee tilalle ja miten)
<Sysi> mitä haluat korvata niin cp -f (kai) tai poistat ja kopioit
<Sysi> vaikee sanoa mitä kaikkea sulla ois kopioitavana ja missä ne kaikki ois..
<shanttu> =) eli homma niin ettei kopioitavana olisi mitään. jos tuhoan kaiken niin tekeekö bootatessa homen tiedostorakenteen uusiksi
<tuhoojabotti> Se tuntuu liian helpolta ratkasulta. :D
<shanttu> virheistä tulee maksaa.
<shanttu> nyt kun tarkemmin noita katsoo niin ei kai muuta kuin heittää nuo kansiot mäkeen
<Sysi> jos poistat kaiken niin kopioidaan systeemin oletukset tilalle
<shanttu> juurikin näin. mistä ne saa?
<Sysi> automaattisesti, yleensä /etc:n alla
<shanttu> ok
<shanttu> mitä käytännössä teen? nyt on noobi olo, mutta tietääpähän ensi kerralla
<Sysi> mitä haluat saada aikaan?
<shanttu> lukitut tiedostot pois
<shanttu> taitaakin lähteä roottina
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-03
<keijo-penteles> huomenta
<keijo-penteles> kukaan vielä hereillä / paikalla henkisesti? :)
<Wompatti> o/
<keijo-penteles> mulla on nyt kyllä aivan naurettavan tymä kyssäri aptitudesta / apt-getistä.. mutta kun ei aivot vaan toimi näin aikaisin aamulla...
<keijo-penteles> miten näen komentoriviltä, mitkä paketit on aikeissa päivittyä "apt-get update" komennon jälkeen?
<Wompatti> keijo-penteles: laita -s
<Sysi> aptitude kertoo saatavilla olevat päivitykxet kun ajaa aptitude update, mutta ei jos teit jo sen apt-getillä
<Wompatti> apt-get -u tekee myös kai jotakin
<keijo-penteles> okei, eli -s "upgrade" kanssa, niin "simuloi" sen päivityksen ja samalla näkee, mitkä päivitykset saatavilla
<keijo-penteles> mutta saisikos tuosta versiotietoja ulos myös?
<keijo-penteles> muistelisin, että redhat/centos puolella yum näytti nuo tiedot kivasti listana
<tale> keijo-penteles: Sitä varten on tarkennin -V.
<keijo-penteles> äh
<keijo-penteles> kokeilin noita update:n kanssa, mutta toimivat vaan upgrade:n kanssa... äh
<keijo-penteles> kiitän :)
<tale> keijo-penteles: Juu, update ei asenna mitään, se vaan noutaa uuden pakettilistan pakettivarastoista.
<keijo-penteles> sattuuko täällä kellään olemaan Jensenin langatonta reititintä käytössä?
<Nakkel> Milläs saan boottaavan USB serweri asennuksen aikaan?
<Nakkel> Ubuntun oma ei osaa ja unebootin tekee tikun joka ei toimi CD kohdassa.
<tale> Nakkel: Jos se palvelinkone osaa buutata USB-taltiolta, teet vaan boottaavan USB-taltion.
<tale> Nakkel: Minä olen tehnyt Debianin asennusohjeessa olevan ohjeen mukaan, muutama viime vuosi on aina onnistunut asennus USB-muistitikulta.
<Sysi> jos serveri-imagesta ei onnistu niin kokeile perus alternatea, siltä saa asennettua komentorivisysteemin
<Nakkel> Kokeilin alternativea mut se ei boottaa ollenkaan. :P
<Nakkel> Tikku siis
<Nakkel> tale: Ongelma on siis että noi boottaavat USB tikut ei pelitä. Se yrittää ladata jotain CD:ltä ja koska CD:tä ei ole niin kuolee itteensä.
<torde> näköjään joku hajotti noi usbi-buutit. kaveri ihmetteli samaa tänään
<torde> tää autto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550317
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/T9nwe5 -> [ubuntu] USB Installation: Detect and mount the CD-ROM Failed? - Ubuntu Forums
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Marble
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/O491y0 -> Viikko 36 - Marble | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-04
<default-nick> Vanha tuttu dvd-asema, uusi ongelma. Uudessa koneessa 11.04 x86-64. CD:tä soittaessa Banshee ja vlc huudattaa asemaa täysillä kierroksilla koko soiton ajan, ja hurina tekee musiikinkuunteluyrityksen tyhjäksi. Noilla kierroksilla ehtii lukea levyn n. 10 kertaa yhden soiton aikana. Mitä ihmettä?
<JayJayK> Moi, onko näin, että vain kanavalla #ubuntu-fi-tiimit voi keskustella ja kysellä foorumin ongelmista vai onko joku muu taho, johon voi ottaa yhteyttä?
<rautamies> Pystyisköhän joku täällä antamaan neuvoa ongelmaan joka liittyy 10.04:ään ja iptablesilla toteutettuun nattaukseen?
<Echramath> Oon leikkinyt noilla viimeksi kivikaudella...
<rautamies> Ongelma on se että lanin puolelta surffatessa eth1 kuolee hetken päästä kokonaan, vähän aikaa toimii
<rautamies> Ja iptablesin säännöt oon pistänyt minimiin niin että jäljellä on vaan masquerade ja kaikki liikenne sallitaan, joten vika ei tunnu olevan siinä..
<tale> rautamies: Ehkä ne iptablesin säännöt on rikki? Jos ei pakosti halua itse kirjoittaa niitä, arno-iptables-firewall saattaisi toimia oikein.
<rautamies> niinkuin juuri sanon, sääntöjä ei käytännössä ole, lukuunottamatta tota masqueradea ja nettiliikenne toimii jonkun aikaa ihan ok natin läpi
<rautamies> Ja tcpdumpit oon kattonut läpi, ainoa mitä voi todeta että eth1 kadottaa jossain vaiheessa default gw:n eikä enää pysty mihinkään ennen kun resetoi eth1:n.
<tale> rautamies: mitä lokiin tulee kun eth1 lakkaa toimimasta?
<rautamies> ei mitään
<tale> rautamies: Mistä lokeista olet katsonut?
<rautamies> dmesg, syslog ja kaikista muistakin oon ettiny mainintaa 'eth'. Ja eth1 toimii ihan normaalisti kun käytän sitä yksinään ja imuroin wgetillä esim. ubuntu iso imagen
<rautamies> ainoa asia mikä pistää silmään on buutin aikan tulevat maininnat logiin koskien ethernettejä, mulla on pastebinissä lyhyehkö pätkä jos viitsit katsoa onko siinä kohtaa jotain hämärää?
<rautamies> http://pastebin.com/sQ6rwZAH
<rautamies> ja se kuoleva interface on aina eth1 riippumatta siitä käytänkö sitä lanin puolella vai wanin. Mutta kuten sanottu, laitteessa ei tunnu olevan vika koska ilman nattia yksinään toimii hyvin.
<Olotila> mulla on ubuntu 11.04 x64 alla, mitä virtualisointisoftaa kantsii käyttää, kun haluan asentaa 10.04 LTS desktopin ja serverin?
<Olotila> joku linuxin oma vai virtualbox tai vmware?
<Olotila> KVM tuli vastaan, sinnekö serveri?
<Olotila> amd näyttis, saako WebGL:n toimimaan?
<Olotila> radeon hd 5770
<mjr> kvm:ää ellei ole erikoistarpeita (kuten 3d-kiihotus guestissa)
<mjr> en tiedä
<Olotila> joo
<Olotila> miten näen mikä versio näyttiksen ajureista on asennettu?=
<tale> Olotila: Katso tiedostosta Xorg.0.log tai katso mikä versio on siitä paketista jossa ajurit tulevat.
<Olotila> ei ainaskaan Findillä löydy tuota tiedostoa
<Olotila> missähän se on?
<Olotila> en muista enää, miten asensin näyttiksen ajurit
<tale> Olotila: /var/log/Xorg.0.log tai joku muu tiedosto hakemistossa /var/log
<Olotila> joo löyty
<Olotila> miksiköhän Find ei tuota saanut tongittua esille?
<Olotila> siis Find Files
<tale> Olotila: Käytä komentoa locate -i Xorg.0.log
<Olotila> tsah.
<Olotila> en olis tuota ominaisuutta toivonut ubuntuun
<Olotila> sama kuin xp ja win7, eli niiden oma find ei findaa
<tale> Olotila: Komento locate on se jolla tiedostoja etitään, se on nopea ja on ollut jo vuosikymmenen mukana.
<Olotila> hyvä tietää, en yritä edes luottaa tuohon Findiin
<tuho> mitenkäs nuo smcorefontit saa käyttöön firefoxissa
<tuho> mscorefonts*
<tuho> asensin mutta jotenkin tuntus ettei oo käytössä
<tuho> näyttää oudolta
<lemonade> okkei, ubuntu beta tosiaan on beta :)
<lemonade> X ei buuttaa, eikä ilmoita logeihinkaan mitään syytä
<lemonade> nooh, tutkitaan ja hutkitaan, niin eiköhän se siitä taas buuttaile
<lemonade> ja tekstimoodikin on ihan kotoisa näin välillä
<lemonade> ainakin erottaa fontit, kun 24" ruudusta tihrustaa
<Finnish> Miksiköhän en pysty tekemään tosta pöytäkoneen langattomasta kortista uutta langatonta asemaa? Siis Create new wireless network? About vuos sitten oon viimeks kokeillu ja sillon kyllä toji
<anacron> Finnish: ehkä eri ajurit alla nyt?
<Finnish> anacron, Joops, voip olla. Mutta oiskohan tuohon onkelmaan jotain fiksiä?
<anacron> Finnish: no tietty voit yrittää laittaa jotain vanhempaa ajuria tms
<anacron> mut eka varmaa kantsii selvittää et mist se johtuu oikeesti
<anacron> jos on joku vanha live-cd jolla ties että se toimi, ni sillähån se on helppo diagnosoida eteenpäin
<tale> Onko selitystä, miksi Ubuntu 10.04:ssä OpenOffice Writer antaa valita fontin pitkästä listasta, mutta tekstin ulkoasu ei muutukaan? Eli ikään kuin fonttia ei käytettäisi vaan se perusfontti vaan näytetään.
<tale> Tarkistin että fontteja on asennettuna mscorefonts ja muutakin fonttipakettia.
<Finnish> Onko ketään enää hereillä?
<Wolde> tiedä häntä. :o
<Finnish> PItäis saada tohon Buffalo Airstationiin yhteys
<Wolde> aoss nappulaa? :D
<Wolde> tosin ootko ensin alkuseremoniat tehny piuhalla kytkettynä
<Finnish> Nyt on ubuntusta piuha langattomaan elikkäs tommoseen airstationiin, siitä piuha menee mäkkiin. Mäkki pyytää että pitäis salasanat Airstation-vehkeeseen saada
<Wolde> defaultti on sen laitteen pohjas
<Wolde> /tarrassa
<Wolde> muistaakseni
<Finnish> Katotaas
<Wolde> en kuitenkaan mene vannomaan
<Finnish> Mites jos ton resettais=
<Finnish> ?
<Wolde> Hiano kysymys.
<Wolde> Eksälleni ostin jonkin uuden buffalon modeemiksi wlanilla
<Wolde> siitä lähtien sillä ei oo netti toiminu kunnolla ;)
<harto> laita airstationiin dd-wrt
<Finnish> Mikäs se on..?
<harto> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd-wrt
<Wolde> Finnish: onko se härpäkkees pelkkä wlan vai sisältääkö modeemin?
<Finnish> Se taitaa olla pelkkä wlan
<Wolde> no sitten heti dd-wrt sisälle ;)
<Finnish> No mittee se tarkottaa sit käytännössä?
<Wolde> että korvaat sen buffalon oman kuran opensource järjestelmällä
<Wolde> joka on paljon monipuolisempi ja kätevämpi. :)
<Finnish> No nyt mä pääsin mäkin puolelta tuohon asemaan mutta kertoo että nettiyhteyttä ei oo?
<Finnish> Mitä pitää ubuntun puolelta säätää?
<Finnish> Mäkki tajuaa airstationin mutta ubuntu ei näköjään osaa jakaa yhteyttä?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-27
<yaquya> voisko joku kellä on Soneran ADSL, testata pääseekö ubuntu.comiin
<olmi> yaquya: aika heikolta näyttää
<elias_a> yaquya, olmi: Bastuvikenin yhteydellä toimii. Pistäkää vikailmoitusta kehiin.
<Mirv> yaquya: ei toimi, tainnut olla rikki Soneralla eilisestä puolesta päivästä kaikki Ubuntun datacentereiden suuntaan
<yaquya> juu mä soittelin sinne ja tein vikailmotuksen...
<elias_a> Mitenhän ne on noin selektiivisen vian saaneet aikaan? :O
<olmi> joku reiritysogelma varmaan
<olmi> reititys-
<n1ko> inter netissä on paljon pahuutta, ei tuo vaadi kuin reitityshikan
<Mirv> onneksi on Elisan 3G...
<n1ko> näköjään taitaa olla tuon ubuntun hostingfirman osoite
<n1ko> piruuttani koitin coralcdn:n kautta ja niilläkin ongelmia
<n1ko> toki toimii muilta testaamiltamni operaadoilta ok
<yaquya> teknisen tuen tyyppi kuulosti siltä ettei edes tienny mikä on ubuntu. No, ei kai sitä kaikkea voi vaatia
<n1ko> mulle osu kanssa viime sonerarundilla melkonen asiakaspalvelija
<n1ko> piti sitten suoraan valehdella kun se ei uskonut mun laitteen toimivan
<n1ko> eikä siltikään saanut palvelua
<nonix4> Saisikohan sitä ipv4 tunnelin tehtyä ipv6 tunnelin yli...
<n1ko> öö miksei saisi
<nonix4> No tällä kertaa näköjään siitä syystä että toisen pään hosti on tippunu verkosta koska palomuuri ei salli olemassaolevien yhteyksien cold-starttia ja sen ipv6 gw on näköjään buutannu ennen palomuuria sähkökatkon yhteydessä. Huoh, eikun spämmiä virtakytkimenpai...adminille.
<nonix4> sittenkun vielä neljän vanhan kernelin poisto kestäisi alle 20 min... ( ilmeisesti grub-probet O(n^2 ... n^3) )
<Geeze> Hei tietäiskö joku mikä aiheuttaa semmosen että ei su/sudo toimi muilla käyttäjillä vaikka pitäisi.
<n1ko> Olet konffannut sen väärin
<n1ko> mutta aloita vaikka kertomalla mitä konffasit ja miten ei toimi
<Paavi2_0> jos et ole tehnyt mitään, niin oletusarvoisesti sudo toimii vain ensiksi tehdyllä käyttäjällä
<Paavi2_0> su sen sijaan ei ainakaan ubuntussa toimi laisinkaan, jos ei kikkaile, sillä rootille ei ole asetettu salasanaa. su:n käyttäminen on muutenkin kyseenalaista, ja neuvoisin pitäytymään sudossa
<Paavi2_0> Geeze: suosittelen katsomaan, mitä /etc/sudoers pitää sisällään.
<n1ko> no sudo su toki toimii :)
<Mirv> Soneralla on ubuntu.com/jne.-vika "hyvin korkean prioriteetin vikana" merkitty, kuulemma..
<Paavi2_0> joo, mutta ko. komentoyhdistelmän käytössä ei ole järkeä
<Mirv> jaksoin lopulta soitella kun ei mitään tapahtunu parannusta
<n1ko> Paavi2_0: aika useinkin on
<Geeze> siellä ei oo muuta kun se README
<Paavi2_0> n1ko: valaisepa vähän
<n1ko> sudo su <käyttäjä> vielä useammin
<n1ko> Paavi2_0: no usein tarvitsee tehdä roottibitillisiä asioita monta putkeen. Sen sijaan, että laittaisi koko ajan sudo eteen voi kerralla mennä rootiksi ja tehdä asiat
<n1ko> sekä toki sudon ongelmallisuus putkituksissa yms
<Paavi2_0> sudo bash?
<tommis> sudon sai toimimaan lisäämällä sudon johonkin ryhmään, muistaakseni admin tms
<Paavi2_0> tommis: ei!
<tommis> ?
<n1ko> Paavi2_0: pidempi kirjoittaa kuin su :)
<n1ko> ja järjestelmämuuttujat ei päivity
<Paavi2_0> pitää olla ryhmä sudo ja ryhmään lisätään tarvittavat käyttäjät. lisäksi visudolla lisätään sopiva rimpsu asetustiedostoon, jos siellä ei sitä jostain ihmeen syystä ole.
<tommis> eli ryhmä vain väärä
<tommis> suositelkaapa joku jotain kuvan kaappaus ohjelmaa
<Paavi2_0> scrot
<tommis> niiku video
<tommis> kokeilin gtk-recordmydesktoppia mutta resoluutio oli joku epästandardi
<Sysi> n1ko: mää laitan yleensä sudo -i, jos ei halua muuttaa ympäristömuuttujia niin sillon -s taitais toimia
<n1ko> no sekin voisi mennä, mutta tosiaan en keksi miksi su:ta pitäisi vältellä
<kirvesAxe> Hmm. 10.04 läppäri oli päällä, virtakatkoksen myötä akku tyhjeni; vaikka asetuksissa on että akun varauksen ollessa kriittinen aktivoi Lepotila, ei sellaista ollut tapahtunut. Onko akku vaan liian heikossa hapessa edes siihen siinä vaiheessa kun on käyttiksen mielestä "kriittinen" vai onko jossain asetussysteemissä mahdollisesti vikaa?
<heikkiket> Hei kertokaas kaikki, et pääsenkö mie Soneran liittymästä mitenkään Ubuntu Suomen foorumeille? Koetin proxylläkin, mutta ei onnistunut
<heikkiket> Ubuntu.comiin ja Launchpad.netiin pääsin, mut Ubuntu-fi.org feilaa
<heikkiket> oliko vika vain proxyssä, eli pitäiskö toimia?
<heikkiket> ...ja mistä tää koko ongelma johtuu?
<Max^> täääh
<Max^> ei kait sudo mitään ryhmiä vaadi
<Max^> tiedä ubuntusta sitte mut debianissa ei ainakaan tarvii
<yaquya> heikkiket: mie en pääse edes ubuntu.comiin soneralla, tein vikailmoituksen siitä aamulla
<Max^> aina niin laadukas sonera
<yaquya> pari tuntia sitten tuli joku tekstari että "vikailmoituksenne on siirtynyt asiantuntijan käsittelyyn"
<heikkiket> yaquya: Onko jossain lisätietoa asiasta?
<yaquya> heikkiket: en oo nähny ainakaan. Melko erikoinen vika.
<heikkiket> soneran sivuilla ei ollut pihaustakaan
<elias_a> Milläs sitä Ubuntulla katselisi Webm-videota?
<elias_a> Onkos Chromessa kilkkeet valmiina jos repoista kiskaisee?
<Sysi> firefoxin pitäis tukea, varmaan chromiumkin
<pesasa> Oletkos vlc:tä kokeillut?
<elias_a> Sysi: No mulla on Chromiun repoista mutta ei toimi.
<elias_a> pesasa: En oo kun se ei oikein ratko tätä casea.
<jjo> chromium ei tue kaikkea mitä chrome
<elias_a> http://www.flumotion.com/demosite/webm/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/2sUcTk -> Flumotion - Demosite
<elias_a> tuolla olisi tarkoitus streamata OKFestivalilta sessioita.
<elias_a> Pitää vaan miettiä, että mitä muita streameja tarjoaa kuin WebM:ää, jotta toimii mahdollisimman monella.
<jjo> ei tuo mulla ainakaan lähtenyt mitään pyörittämään
<elias_a> jjo: Ja mikä selain?
<jjo> chrome 22.0.1229.14 beta
<elias_a> Oukkei.
<elias_a> Kiitos.
<Sysi> os x safarilla tuo ainaki yrittää, taitaa olla h.264 eikä webm O.o
<pesasa> elias_a: Kyllä mulla Chromiumilla lähti tuo pyörimään: http://www.ioncannon.net/examples/vp8-webm/demo.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/d10FgN -> VP8 WebM Video Example
<jjo> juu, tuo pyörii minullakin
<pesasa> 18.0.1025.168 (Developer Build 134367 Linux) Ubuntu 12.04
<Sysi> toimii firefoxillakin
<Sysi> youtuben html5-sivulla on listattu mitä mitkäki selaimet tukee
<elias_a> Mikähän tossa Flumotionin testissä on sitten ei-tuettua?
<Sysi> hmm, ainaki os x firefoxilla toimii kyllä sitte h.264 demositeltä valittuna
<Sysi> jaha, se tulee flashilla
<jjo> ainakin tuo fluidmotionin playerista valittu "open video in new tab" antaa 404:n
<elias_a> Ei voi olla totta. Firefoxin työkalupalkki ei toimi Unityssä.
<Tm_T> elias_a: mikä ei toimi?
<elias_a> Tm_T: No ei siellä yläreunassa ole valikoita ollenkaan.
<Mirv> elias_a: kyllä täää löytyy valikot siinä missä muissakin ohjelmista. jos et ole Unityä liiemmin käyttänyt, niin nehän ilmestyvät yläpalkkiin hiirtä sinne vietäessä
<Mirv> toki sitten on muutama ohjelma (libreoffice päällimmäisenä) jossa tätä integraatiota ei ole ja valikkopalkki vie pystysuunnassa pysyvästi tilaa
<heikkiket> elias_a: Firefoxin valikot on käytettävissä myös HUDin kautta. Eli voit painaa Alt ja kirjoittaa pätkän jonkun kirjanmerkkisi nimestä. Hieno ominaisuus
<elias_a> Pitääpä nyt katsoa vielä kerran...
<elias_a> Kun mielestäni osaan kyllä bongata ne valikot kaikissa muissa ohjelmissa...
<elias_a> Kas - nyt kun katsoin uudestaan niin ne löytyvät. Taisin törmätä johonkin bugiin tai sitten vain evotan.
<yaquya> nyt näyttäs taas sonerallakin toimivan ubuntu.com
<yaquya> olis mukava tietää mikä siellä oikein oli vikana..
<Sysi> launchpad.net ei ilmeisesti vieläkään toimi soneralla
<jjo> ei näytä toimivan
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-28
<Mirv> nyt toimii launchpadikin
<Mirv> mikä on ihan hyvä, ei tätä päivää enää elisan mokkulalla...
<Mirv> http://www5.sonera.fi/keskustele/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=10178&sid=9544f8e49168acccaa20f5780c1ea80f
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/jGZo45 -> Keskustele ja kysy - katso viestiketjua - Ubuntu/Canonical osoitteet eivät vastaa
<Mirv> ton mukaan Hollannin ja Englannin välillä katkennut merikaapeli (jonka ohi ilmeisesti kaikki muut pystyivät reitittämään)
<elias_a> Mirv: Täällä on samantyyppistä vesijohtoa.
<elias_a> Siinä voi kuulemma pumpata vettä vain toiseen suuntaan.
<czr_> elias_a, jos on takaiskuventtiili esim :-)
<elias_a> czr_: No ei ole.
<elias_a> Kyse oli siitä, että Paraisilla halusivat hävittää rehevöitymisongelmaisen makeavedenaltaan sillä argumentilla että kun sitä ei enää tarvita Virttaankankaan tekopohjavesihankkeeseen liittymisen jälkeen...
<elias_a> Minä sitten kysyin niiltä yleisötilaisuudessa, että aika erikoista putkea jos tekopohjaveden tuotantokatkosten yhdeydessä Paraisilta ei voisi pumpata raakavettä toiseen suuntaan.
<elias_a> Ne näyttivät siltä, että eivät edes olleet ajatelleet sitä.
<elias_a> Ja tähän se Kekkosen sanonta :D
<crizis> jaa, vieläkö on ihmisiä jotka EI käytä googlen dns:iä tai opendns:ää?-)
<czr_> crizis, suurin osa ihmisistä jotka käyttää nettiä ei käytä kumpaakaan
<czr_> elias_a, ai "lähden tästä kalaan"?
<elias_a> czr_: Ei kun "Saatanan tunarit!"
<czr_> jaa. tykkään tuosta ihmisystävällisemmästä versiosta enemmän.
<elias_a> crizis: Aika paljon. Esimerkiksi ne, jotka käyttävät yritysverkkoja kotitoimistossaan VPN-putken päässä.
<crizis> vpn on vaan työnantajan salaliitto saada sut tekemään ylitöitä :/
<elias_a> Niin onkin. Sen takia toimisto siirtyykin käynnissä olevan isäkuukauden jälkeen pois kotoa :D
<elias_a> Mitäs ne Oraclen reikäset Java-paskeet on nimeltään, joita Cert-FI suosittelee poistettavaksi?
<elias_a> Hui! https://www.cert.fi/tietoturvanyt/2012/08/ttn201208281337.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/YvR90K -> CERT-FI - Java 7:n paikkaamatonta haavoittuvuutta käytetään hyväksi
<elias_a> Mitä ne paketit ovat nimeltään?
<jjo> ei kai  tuota java7:aa ole saanutkaan ubuntulle paketinhallinnasta
<elias_a> Mistähän mä sitten olen sen kääräissyt...
<jjo> mun mielestä sun-java poistuin partner-repoista jo viime julkaisussa
<elias_a> Totta.
<elias_a> Jotenkin nyt tarttis keksiä minkäniminen se paketti on ollut.
<jjo> mutta siis jotain sun-jotain ne oli silloin kun niitä oli
<jjo> mutta voihan se olla sit asennettu paketinhallinnan ohikin
<Tomin> itse laitoin selaimesta pois päältä tuon
<Tomin> about:plugins kautta saa ainakin Operassa
<anger> Mites noi Oraclen haavottuvuudet vs. openjdk?
<anger> tai mikä nyt onkaan icedtea selainlaajennus
<IhqTzup> Eikös tota javaa nyt uskalla kuitenkin käyttää ns turvallisilla sivuilla esim. sampopankki?
<IhqTzup> Asensin veljelle just eilen tuon seiska version 10.04 ubuntuun.
<ath> Teknisesti ottaen varmaan ei, mutta eipä pankkia voi olla käyttämättä.
<Mkaysi> Voit mennä pankkiin :)
<Mkaysi> Jotkut vanhat ihmiset (mummini) tekevät niin
<anger> Sehän oli just suositus että sampopankkeja tms. missä tota javaa on pakko käyttää käyttäisi erillisellä selaimella jossa se java on käytössä
<anger> Muuten sitten selailee ilman javaa
<anger> Koominen kyllä toi "tietoturva", pakotetaan asentamaan tietoturvan nimissä palikka joka juuri niitä uhkia aiheuttaa
<Max^> onneksi nordea ni ei tarvitse
<n1ko> nordean webbipankki on vaan suoraan ysäriltä
<n1ko> op:lla on aika jees
<anger> Joo, op:lla on kyllä hyvä
<anger> Oli vieläpä ensimmäisiä verkkopankkeja suomessa, sen takia alunperin sinne tuli vaihdettuakin
<Max^> no ainaki toimii eikä vaadi lisäosia selaimeen
<anger> Kauhulla vaan joskus luin kun mainostivat että TietoEnator tulee päivittämään niiden systeemit
<anger> Ei ole kyllä hirveästi mikään muuttunut vaikka tostakin uutisesta on useampi vuosi jo aikaa
<ath> OP:lla tuntuu olevan ihan pätevää tyyppiä töissä.
<tommis> pastebin.com/LePyBSic
<tommis> pastebin.com/LePyBSiC
<tommis> miun shelli bugaa :(
<tommis> vaara kannu
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-29
<Aku506> Mitem mä saisin kakkosnäyttöön määriteltyä uuden kuvasuhteen? Näyttöasetusohjelma ei anna kuin 4:3, vaikka näyttä on 16:9
<Tomin> Mikä näytönohjain, ajuri ja millä yrität säätää? Onko näyttö kytketty millä liitännällä?
<Echramath> Hyvä ettei käynyt mitään kamalaa kun middleclickkasin satunnaisen urlin top-ikkunaan...
<zamboni> Apuva! En saa päivitettyä servua kun ilmottaa "W: mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays."
<elias_a> exit
<elias_a> Hups.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-30
<Jakke77> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/QL57AW -> Home - Ubuntu Women
<Kilpuri> akkojen asioita
<Jakke77> eikös täälä muutama muijakin ole ;)
<n1ko> mä en oo koskaan käsittänyt tarvetta noille "foo women" -jutuille
<crizis> enkä mä noille foo <seksuaalinensuuntautuminen>
<crizis> :)
<elias_a> Onko sukupuoli seksuaalinen suuntautuminen? :O
<crizis> ei?
<elias_a> Toisaalta - jos kerran oikeistohihhulikristityillä on p-Amerikassa oma Linux-distro, miksei sitä täälläkin voisi olla vaikka ituhippihomosymppaaja-distro :D
<crizis> http://ubuntusatanic.org/ \,,/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/pPy91T -> Ubuntu Satanic Edition
<yaquya> paras oli se Hannah Montana -linux :D
<crizis> odotan rickrollerseditionia
<crizis> ja miks mun empathyn ikonit on räjähtäny isoiks compact- moodissa :(
<Kilpuri> Mikä siitä distrosta tekee sen, että se on jollekkin "erityisryhmälle" sopiva.
<Kilpuri> sen vielä tajuaisi jos joku rustaisi jotain ikoneita ja työpöytä kokonaisuuksia, mutta eikö se ole koko linuxin idea, että jokainen tekee itse työpöytänsä distrosta riippumatta.
<Kilpuri> Tai eihän se työpöytä ole sama, kuin käyttöjärjestelmä, mutta vaikea se on äkkiä keksiä; mitä kaikkea voisi / pitäisi muuttaa....jne.
<Sysi> jaa, taitaa olla tuttu xubuntu-devi tossa ubuntu-womenin sivuilla olevassa posterissa
<Sysi> jos budjetti venyis niin vois käydä miittaamassa mm. sitä tanskan UDS:ssä
<crizis> aika pulleen näköstä porukkaa tossa sivubannerissa
<crizis> =p
<Sysi> varmaan kaikki amerikkalaisia :b
<anacron> Sysi: nii koska kaikki amerikkalaiset on läskei? :D
<wave> hmm, en saa ubuntulla lähetettyä pakettia käyttäen sendip:tä. Pukkaa vain erroria "Couldn't open RAW socket: Operation not permitted
<wave> hmm, näyttävästi sudolla onnistui, mutta tahtoisin lähettää paketin broadcastiin
<wave> silloin saan virheen "sendto: Permission denied
<czr_> wave, broadcast-osoitteeseen lahetys vaatii rootin oikeudet lahes kaikissa unix-ymparistoissa
<wave> kokeilin sudolla myös muttei toiminu?
<wave> vai olisko pitänyt olla su?
<czr_> en tieda mita yritat, joten vaikea sanoa :-). katso stracella esim mihin jarjestelmakutsuun toi tyssaa ja siitahan tiedat sit
<wave> koetin laittaa vain udp pakettia broadcast osoitteeseen
<wave> no kiersin tuon tekemällä python skriptin joka lähettää paketteja sinne
<wave> http://pastie.org/4615081 tuossa on stracen ulostulo
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/jty2sa -> #4615081 - Pastie
<wave> ongelma ilmeisesti on siinä kun koetan lähettää broadcast osoitteeseen niin sockettiin pitäisi saada SO_BROADCAST optio jotenkin?
<czr_> wave, setsockopt():illa
<wave> mutta mitenkähän saisin sendip:lle annettua sen
<wave> mutta jos nyt menen tuolla python skriptillä eteenpän
<wave> kun sillä kerta onnistui
<wave> mutta voisihan tääkin olla mukava ongelma ratkaistavaksi joskus
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-31
<rasanen7> Hei, ongelmia merkistön kanssa. Ääkköset toimii kyllä näppäimistöltä, mutta esimerkiksi windowsin puolelta tuodut tiedostot jotka sisältävät näitä, eivät näy oikein. Käytössä on ubuntu server 12.04 ja tarkoituksena oli pitää järjestelmä englanninkielisenä mutta tietenkin näppäimistö ja merkistö "suomeksi".
<crizis> ubuntu = utf-8
<crizis> tallentaa vaan utf-8:iks siellä windowsin puolella niinkuin kuuluu
<rasanen7> tallennukset eivät riipu minusta, joutuisin konvertoimaan ensin. Onko tähän mitään muuta tapaa / ideaoita?
<rasanen7> ideoita*
<crizis> lätkästä tiedostojen tekijää poskelle kun tekee asiat väärin(tm) :)
<rasanen7> hehe
<rasanen7> käytän kyllä UTF-8:ia tuossa koneessa, mutta pitänee vaihtaa sitten, joskus joudutaan meneen muiden ehdoilla
<jjo> mitäs windows nykyään oletuksena tallentaa?
<rasanen7> notepadis tais olla ANSI valittuna - sikäli kun se mitään sanoo
<rasanen7> ISO-8859-1 näkyy olevan tämän koneen locale, jolla nuo tiedostojen merkit näkyy oikein
<jjo> eikö ne kuitenkin itse käytä utf-16:sta
<jjo> vaan ohan se toki jännempää tallentaa maakohtaisilla koodauksilla
<tale> rasanen7: Pitää liittää se tiedostojärjestelmä oikeilla tarkentimilla, sitten tiedostojen nimet näkyy oikein. Tiedostojen sisällön voi muuntaa haluttuun merkistöön sitten.
<tale> rasanen7: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Liit%C3%A4_Windows_osio
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/ugyi4l -> Liitä Windows osio – Porixi
<rasanen7> tale: tuossa on ideaa kyllä juu. Mutta esim. tapaus, että haen ftp:llä tiedoston joka on sitten tallennettu jollain muulla kuin utf-8:lla, on sitten eri asia.
<mjr> jos ne on sitä 8-bittistä suomalais-windows-merkistöä niin komentorivillä recode windows-1252..utf-8 tiedosto tai iconv -f windows-1252 -t utf-8 tiedosto > tiedosto.utf8
<mjr> recode ei välttämättä oletuksena asennettu, mutta se osaa konvertoida paikallaan tekemättä uutta tiedostoa niin voi olla kätevämpi
<mjr> geditissäkin voi avata kyllä eri merkistöillä siitä avausikkunan vasemmasta alareunasta valiten
<mjr> ja save assissa voi valita sitten taas jotain muuta jos huvittaa
<mjr> mutta bulkkikonversioon komentorivi on kätevämpi
<mjr> (toi ANSI on siis luultavasti käytännössä windows-1252)
<rasanen7> vaihdoin localen :)
<rasanen7> toimii taas, mutta vähän rumasti tehty, mutta näillä mennään nyt
<jjo> "vähän"
<mjr> rasanen7, emme missään nimessä suosittele
<mjr> toi on menneisyyteen palaamista ja aiheuttaa vain ongelmia vastaisuudessa
<rasanen7> joo eipä tuon kanssa kerkiä nyt enempää taistelemaan, mutta jos aikaa jää niin tuo konversio on varmaan helpoin vaihtoehto. Itseasiassa kun tiedän formaatit suunnilleen niin voisin käyttää jotain simppeliä konversiotakin esim tr:ää
<shanttu> joopa joo. läheisilläni kun on pahaksi onnekseen sampo-pankki niin olen valittanut pankille niiden verkkopankista useaan otteeseen
<shanttu> tänään vastasivat että pitäisi toimia ubuntullakin. en saa toimimaan
<shanttu> asensin java webupd8:n ppa:sta ja firefoxissa on plugari aktivoituna. siltikään ei toimi
<n1ko> ei toimi miten? ja oletko jotenkin verifioinut,että sulla oikeasti on se oraclen java siinä käytössä
<shanttu> ah. 'firefoxin click to play' esti.
<shanttu> ilmoittaa sampopankki tosin firefox 15 olevan beta, jota eivät tue
<shanttu> user agentin vaihto ja nyt pelittää
<shanttu> pitää siirtyä takaisin flashblockin käyttöön tuon firefoxin oman eston sijaan. Ei näyttänyt Javan kohdalla mahdollisuutta enabloida sitä
<tale> shanttu: Kyllä Sampopankki toimii Ubuntulla, kun on sopiva Java runtime asennettuna.
<shanttu> tale, ainakin sivusto ilmoittaa nyt pelittävän
<shanttu> nähtävästi juuri muokattu tuota sampo-pankkia käsittelevää linux.fi-sivua. Kun viimeksi luin esiteltiin ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi winen kautta
<shanttu> muistaakseni
<shanttu> webupd8-repoa käyttäen javan päivittäminen taitaakin olla helpompaa kuin windowsissa. eli monilla ei mitään syytä käyttää windowsia.
<kirvesAxe> oho wtf, on tosiaan alkanut verkkopankki toimimaan ekaa kertaa tammikuun jälkeen
<IhqTzup> Mulla on aina toiminut sampopankki Ubuntussa.
<elias_a> Iltaa. Mitenkäs se Ubuntun etätukihärpäke toimii?
<faulty> ssh?
<elias_a> Ei kun se graafinen, jossa vastapää näkee GUI:ssa mitä tapahtuu.
<elias_a> Joku tuollainen löytyy repoista suoraan kun vain muistaisi mikä se on.
<Sysi> vino?
<elias_a> Pitääpä katsoa
<Sysi> se on vnc-serveri-gui
<tale> vnc ainakin toimii, se vaan pitää olla molemmissa päissä asennettuna.
<tale> Toki jos ssh:lla pääsee siihen etäkoneeseen, voi asennella ja säädellä tuon.
<Honvai> Haloo täält
<Honvai> Lukeeko iPad edetä
<Honvai> Eegtä siis
<Echramath> Aivosähkökäyrää?
<czr_>  ei ainakaan ilman lisälaitteita. ei tosin liity kanavan aiheeseen mitenkään :-)
<elias_a> Sysi, tale: Kiitos!
<elias_a> Oli sen verran eksoottiset osioinnit kaverilla, että pistettiin uusiksi koko asennus.
<elias_a> "vähän on tosiaan nyt erikoiset noi sun osiointivalinnat..."
<elias_a> "Ai honvai?"
<elias_a> Tuota noin... http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/08/31/critical_flaw_found_in_patched_java/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/tNiqQY -> Here we go again: Critical flaw found in just-patched Java • The Register
<elias_a> Sillä lailla, sillä lailla :D
<cygnus011> onko muuten java7 tullut ubuntuun?
<cygnus011> on näköjään... debianiin ei :D
<elias_a> cygnus011: Onko siis Oraclen Java taas repoissa?
<cygnus011> etin vaan näin:
<cygnus011> sudo apt-cache search java7
<cygnus011> openjdk-7-jdk - OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK)
<cygnus011> openjdk-7-jre - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT
<cygnus011> openjdk-7-jre-headless - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless)
<cygnus011> en tiijä, että onko se sitten oikee keino
<cygnus011> debianissa ei tullut mitään vastaukseksi
<elias_a> Niin tuohan on Openjdk, ei se Oraclen java.
<cygnus011> ok, hyvä juttu :)
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-01
<Mkaysi> Näyttää olevan Debian testingissä http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179221/'
<anger> Niin mites nää java-haavoittuvuudet on päteneet tossa openjdk:ssa?
<anger> Nythän Javasta löytyi jälleen uusi aukko vasta paikatun tilalle: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/08/31/critical_flaw_found_in_patched_java/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/tNiqQY -> Here we go again: Critical flaw found in just-patched Java • The Register
<Max^> java pois
<anger> Joo, selainlaajennuksen otin kyllä pois
<torde> ihme paranoiaa :)
<anger> duunipaikan etäkäyttö tosin vaatisi, mutta ehkä parempi vaan näin ettei pääse tekemään duunihommia kotoa :)
<Max^> onko tuo linuxilla niin paha asia ku windowsilla
<torde> onko tuo windowssillakaan oikeasti niin paha kun mitä kaikki antaa ymmärtää
<tale> Lukemani mukaan noita Javan 7:n tietoturva-aukkoja on in the wild hyödynnetty vain wintoosassa.
<anger> Mut toistan alkuperäisen kysymyksen, kuinka eri asia toi openjdk on?
<anger> torde: no toisaalta, ootko millon viimeksi käyttänyt java-appletteja?
 * Mkaysi käytti Java applettia viimeeksi noin viisi sekuntia sitten
<Mkaysi> http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/6CKdj5 -> How do I test whether Java is working on my computer?
<Mkaysi> Tulos: en ilmeisesti ole edes asentanut Icedteaa.
<torde> anger: lasketaanko sampo?
<torde> jos joo, niin eilen
<anger> Jep, no tuntuu että toi sampopankki on ainoita paikkoja jossa javaa vielä tarvitsee
<torde> ja eikö toi vaadi sen että se serveri on sellanen malicious?
<torde> joka tarjoaa sitä applettia
<anger> toki
<torde> eli ongelma on lähinnä jos menee johonkin epämääräsille sivuille
<anger> mutta sun pitää sitten olla käyttämättä nettisivuja jolla voi olla hyökkäyksiä koneelle
<torde> joo. tosi vaikeeta
<anger> onhan sitäkin tapahtunut että luotettuja sivuja on hakkeroitu ja sinne sitten istutettu haittaohjelmia
<torde> ja mitähän se hyökkääjä sit saa tehtyä? luettua mun koneen sisältöä?
<anger> tai tyhjennettyä sen
<torde> niin.
<torde> ja todennäkösyys tälle on nyt sitten ehkä 0
<torde> suurempi todennäkösyys sille, että koneeni tyhjenee on sillä että mun kovalevyt lasahtaa
<anger> olihan todennäköisyys hivinkin tarttumiseen aika mitätön
<anger> silti aika moni senkin saa
<anger> mut ihan susta itsestähän se on vaan kiinni miten haluat varautua riskeihin
<torde> niin..
<torde> mut koitan nyt vaan sanoa, että tätä ongelmaa on mun mielestä liioteltu ihan älyttömäst
<torde> i
<tale> Haavoittuvuutta on verkosta saatavien tietojen mukaan käytetty hyväksi kohdistetuissa hyökkäyksissä. Sen lisäksi hyväksikäyttömenetelmä on lisätty MetaSploit-työkaluun, jota käytetään penetraatiotestauksissa. On myös oletettavaa, että internetissä toimivat rikolliset lisäävät hyväksikäyttömenetelmän omiin työkaluihinsa, kuten BlackHole Exploit kittiin.
<tale> https://www.cert.fi/tietoturvanyt/2012/08/ttn201208281337.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/YvR90K -> CERT-FI - Java 7:n paikkaamatonta haavoittuvuutta käytetään hyväksi
<torde> tää on sama kun jonkun ydinvoiman kanssa. moni vastustaa ihan vaan sen takia, että riskin lauetessa seuraukset on pahat, mutta ei tajuta sitä että sen riskin laukeamisen todennäkösyys on ihan olematon
<anger> tai turvavöiden kanssa
<anger> kuinka moni oikeasti ajaa kolareita?
<anger> hirveet mainoskampanjatkin sitten asiasta
<torde> no niitä sentään sattuu joskus :)
<tale> Tai kännykän käyttö autoa ajaessa. Jos sen takia kerran vuodessa ajaa kolarin, onko sen nyt niin paha. Suhteellista kaiki on.
<torde> ja sit turvavöissä on vielä se, että riskiltä suojautumisen vaiva on hirveen pieni. javan poistaminen tarkoittaa monille sitä että pitää hoitaa pankkiasiat pankissa tai olla tekemättä jotain mitä oikeesti pitäis
<torde> eikä jonkun javan poistaminen oo valtaväestölle mitenkään triviaali toimenpide
<tale> torde: Cert.fi sivulla neuvotaan miten Javan saa pois.
<anger> torde: no onko se sulle monimutkainen asia?
<torde> tale: nii'in. mut se on monille liikaa :)
<torde> anger: no kyllä mää sen osaan, mutta sen on sen verta tunkkia (koska ei löydy kunnollista ubuntun repoista), että en jaksa huvikseni alkaa säätään
<anger> vai ootko sitä mieltä että et itse voi poistaa ohjelmaa siksi, että joku mummeli ei myöskään välttämättä osaisi poistaa sitä?
<torde> no tässä mulla on lähinnä sellanen logiikka, että koska 95% väestöstä ei osaa sitä poistaa, joku oracle korjaa pahat ongelmat heti
<torde> eikä mun kannata alkaa parin päivän takia kikkaileen
<torde> mutjoo, ohan tää vähän heikkoa logiikkaa :)
<torde> enemmänkin vastustan tota median paniikin lietsontaa
<torde> siitä ei oo iloa kellekään
<torde> muuta kun hakkereille, jotka voi exploitata paniikkia
<anger> no ite webbiserveriä ylläpitävänä tulee vähän väliä ihmeteltyä miten laajoja bottiverkkoja rikolliset saa aikaseksi
<anger> nyt kun näitä kommentteja lukee niin ei ihmetytä enää
<czr_> ihmettelisit mieluummin vain kuinka helppoa se on
<czr_> tai no. ei sita tarvi ihmetella :-)
<anger> eipä joo
<torde> kyllähän jos nyt jaksais, niin ite vois tehä vaikka mitä tosi helposti
<torde> mutta kun keskimääräisen taviksen tietokoneenkäyttö on aivan käsittämättömän alkeellisella tasolla
<torde> sitä ei oikein aina pysty tajuaan
<torde> jos joku sanoo niille että "java", niin ne menee lukkoon ja ajattelee et "jotain nörttijuttuja"
<anger> no jos keskittyisit vaan siihen miten ite käytät konetta
<torde> en tiiä oonko nyt väärässä, mutta oraclella yms. yrityksillä, jotka näitä tälläsiä palveluja tarjoaa, pitäis olla yhteiskuntavastuu näistä niiden softistaan
<anger> oikeasti ärsyttää että aina perustellaan omaa koneen käyttöä sillä miten muut käyttävät koneitaan
<torde> joo no ohan se ihan väärin
<anger> mitään ylimääräisiä palveluita tai selainlaajennuksia ei vaan kannata pitää
<tale> torde: Oracle on tiennyt näistä nyt käytössä olevista haavoittuvuuksista huhtikuusta asti.
<torde> ja en nyt koitakaan omaa käytöstäni puolustella
<torde> tiiän että käytän konetta ihan väärin, eikä mua noi tietoturvajutut kauheesti kiinnosta
<torde> mutta mua lähinnä siis ärsyttää toi media + oraclen tyyppiset firmat
<anger> toi on niin windowsmaailmasta kotoisin että käyttis sisältää vaikka mitä palveluita ja laajennukset ja sitten pitää asennella palomuureja ja virustutkia jotta ne ei mahdollistaisi murtoja
<tale> Minua ärsyttää tyypit, jotka osaisi pitää koneensa kunnossa, muttei viitsi ja ne on sitten bottiverkossa lähettämässä spämmiä.
<anger> enemmän kannattaisi miettiä mitä oikeasti koneellaan tarvitsee
<torde> :)
<anger> palomuuri esimerkiksi on aika jännä, monikohan sitäkin oikeasti tarvisi koneellaan
<Mkaysi> Se tulee oletuksena Windowsissa ja Ubuntussa (tosin se ei ole käytössä) ja minusta se on aina hyvä olla päällä varmuuden vuoksi.
<Mkaysi> !ufw
<lubotu3> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/EgEjyt -> UFW - Community Ubuntu Documentation / http://is.gd/dA0nwy -> IptablesHowTo - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<n1ko> varmuuden vuoksi on huono perustelu, pitää ymmärtää miltä se suojaa
<n1ko> varmuuden vuoksi voi kääriä itsensäkin folioon
<Mkaysi> Portteja ja niiden takana olevia ohjelmia.
<Mkaysi> Folio vahvistaa ulosmeneviä signaaleja
<n1ko> mutta keskivertokäyttäjä on natin takana, joten mikä se hyöty sillon on? :)
<anger> natti on kanssa huono suoja
<Mkaysi> Monet käyttäjät ovat myös mokkulan takana, jossa ei välttämättä ole nattia.
<anger> oikeasti sitä käytetään muusta syystä
<n1ko> anger: joo, eihän sillä ole mitään tekemistä suojaamisen kanssa
<anger> mut mun pointti on se, että jos halutaan blokata palveluita ulkomaailmalta, niin ensimmäinen kysymys pitäisi olla onko se palvelu ylipäätänsä tarpeellinen
<n1ko> Mkaysi: enemmissä määrin on, mutta pointti lähinnä oli se että pitäs itse ymmärtää milloin pällimuuria vois tarvita ja millon ei :)
<n1ko> anger: just niin
<n1ko> tosin pällimuureissa on se kiva,että niiden takana voi ajella mitä lystää ilman pelkoa että näkyy internettiin
<n1ko> useimmat softatkin kun kuuntelee suoraan kaikissa verkoissa
<Max^> olipas turha ohje
<Max^> ei toimi ku jos on valmiina linux koneella
<Max^> ja cd levyt o loppu
<Max^> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Muistitikku_asennuslevyn%C3%A4 onko tälle parempaa
<Sysi> kts. unetbootin
<Max^> windowsilla?
<Max^> ku tikulle haluan ton ison mikä cdlle yleensä laitetaan
<Sysi> lataat nettisivulta ja suoritat windowsilla kansiossa mihin sen latasit
<Max^> ok
<Max^> jaa se oli tuolla :D
<Max^> saa nähdä millanen on asennus ku yön ollu nukkumatta ja nyt tollasia tekee
<anger> Kappas vaan, thunderbirdissä on nykyään joku chattitoiminto
<n1ko> juur kirosin samaa toisella kanavalla eilen
<n1ko> taas käytetty efforttia aivan turhaan
<n1ko> sieltä siis löytyy mm. irc-client
<n1ko> sähköpostisoftasta,vuonna 2012
<anger> jep...
<anger> ei kaikkea tartte ympätä samaan softaan
<Max^> hmm
<Max^> tykkäsin kyll enemmän siitä käynnistyksen aikana näkyvästä tekstistä mikä ennen oli
<Max^> nykyään siinä o joku turha kuva
<Sysi> joskus kymmenen vuotta sitte ihastelin ku winxp on niin moderni ku ei rullaa jotku turhat tekstit bootissa vaan on tyylikäs kuva
<Max^> laadukkaat päivitykset tässä ainakin on
<Max^> windowsilla ny useammasta kerrasta kokemus kuinka asennus epäonnistuu tai bugeja tulee lisää niillä
<ninnnu_> Seuraavaksi laittavat Thunderbirdiin selaimen niin se on uusi Mozilla
<anger> ninnnu_: siinähän on!
<anger> thunderbirdillä mä luen rss:t :)
<Mkaysi> Thunderbrowse on jo olemassa
<Mkaysi> http://thunderbrowse.com/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/mTBrQA -> ThunderBrowse - The browser for Thunderbird - Home
<ninnnu_> niinpä tietenkin
<eiosaaaaaa> päivää
<eiosaaaaaa> osaako kukaan neuvoo kun en saa cd-levyjä käynnistymään ubuntussa
<Echramath> Datalevyjen autoplay?
<eiosaaaaaa> ööh?
<Echramath> Audiolevyjeä?
<Echramath> Miten levy käynnistyy?
<eiosaaaaaa> siiis se on levy jossa olis ohjelmisto wlan vastaan ottimelle
<eiosaaaaaa> ja epäilen etten osaa käynnistää sitä oikein
<eiosaaaaaa> tai oikeestaan ollenkaan
<eiosaaaaaa> oon koitanu autorun ohjelmalla muttei tapahdu mitääm
<ninnnu_> Linuxissa ei lähtökohtaisesti asenneta ajureita laitteen mukana tulleelta materialta
<eiosaaaaaa> njuu mutta tossa levyssä lukee että olis linux tuki myös
<ninnnu_> mikä laite? Merkki/malli?
<eiosaaaaaa> tai siis paketissa
<eiosaaaaaa> asus usb-n13 adapter wireless-n
<Tomin> siitä huolimatta ajurit on yleensä Linuxissa tai muuten jakelun mukana eikä asennuslevyllä
<ninnnu_> Kokeiles https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Asus%20USB-N13_Natty%2011.044
<eiosaaaaaa> en tiiä mitä sivulla pitäs olla mutta tulee lukeen että "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates."
<eiosaaaaaa> ja latasin asuksen sivuilta jotkut ajurit kyl
<eiosaaaaaa> http://www.asus.fi/Networks/Wireless_Adapters/USBN13/#download
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/G7Z0e9 -> ASUS - Verkot- ASUS USB-N13
<eiosaaaaaa> tuolta sivulta linucille
<eiosaaaaaa> juu linkitettiin sama sivu
<ninnnu_> noh
<eiosaaaaaa> ja mulla on kyllä linuxissa tällä hetkellä kansio mutta en saa avattua sieltä mitään tai oo muutenkaan mitään hajua mitä pitäs tehdä
<ninnnu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Asus%20USB-N13_Natty%2011.04 oli ylimääräinen 4
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/eetJo5 -> WifiDocs/Device/Asus USB-N13_Natty 11.04 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<ninnnu_> joo'o
<eiosaaaaaa> siis laitanko ton komennon ikäänkuin cmdhen vai?
<ninnnu_> Kyllä
<Echramath> Kokemukseni noista mukana tulleista medioista oli eräästä wlan-kortista, jonka mukana tuli ajurit eri piirille.
<ninnnu_> Aika ankee asennettava toi ajuripaketti jota ASUS tarjoaa. Pitää kääntää ite ja kaikkee. Yh
<ninnnu_> eiosaaaaaa: Lähinnä tossa jälkimmäisessä laatikossa olevat kolme riviä ovat tärkeitä. Tai kaksi ekaa
<eiosaaaaaa> totanoin amatöörinä kysäsen viä kuinka linussa aukee cmd
<ninnnu_> Liikkuu nimellä "Pääte"
<ninnnu_> Pitäs olla jossain Apuohjelmien alla
<ninnnu_> Tai jos kirjotat siihen hakuhärveliin "Pääte" tai "gnome-terminal"
<eiosaaaaaa> siis
<eiosaaaaaa> mistä hausta haen sen
<eiosaaaaaa> ei varmaan oo toi "shear for files"
<ninnnu_> ör
<eiosaaaaaa> noniin
<ninnnu_> siis ku Unityssä on vasemmalla se softakasa, eiks?
<eiosaaaaaa> nyt löysin ton cmdn
<ninnnu_> Ylin avaa softavalikon, jossa on haku
<eiosaaaaaa> applications->accessories->terminal
<eiosaaaaaa> laitoin ton lsusb
<eiosaaaaaa> niin tuli montarivviä tekstiä
<eiosaaaaaa> mutta pitääkö toi loppu tosiaan laittaa cmdhen vai  avata jotenkin muuten
<ninnnu_> siis tolla lsusb:lla vain varmistetaan että sulla on tosiaan oikea laite kiinni
<eiosaaaaaa> okei no se tais olla oikein
<ninnnu_> Että jos siellä on rivi joka alkaa 0b05:1784 niin saa jatkaa
<eiosaaaaaa> kaikki rivit alkaa bus 00(1-8)
<eiosaaaaaa> *1-4
<ninnnu_> ..
<ninnnu_> no jos siellä on rivi jossa lukee 0b05:1784
<eiosaaaaaa> juh löyty
<ninnnu_> joop
<ninnnu_> Sitten sudo su
<ninnnu_> syötä salasanas
<eiosaaaaaa> sudo su
<eiosaaaaaa> oho
<ninnnu_> sitten toi echo "blacklist rt2800usb" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<eiosaaaaaa> joo tolla sai vissiin jotku rotin oikeudet tms?
<ninnnu_> ni
<ninnnu_> Normaalit hipsut, varmista että on kaks >-merkki
<ninnnu_> *merkkiä
<ninnnu_> Koska muuten voi tapahtua hassuja asioita
<ninnnu_> Sitten kun oot tehny niin käynnistä kone uudelleen, tikun pitäs toimia
<eiosaaaaaa> tulee "bash: syntax error near unexpected token ´newline´
<eiosaaaaaa> bööh
<ninnnu_> Kuullostaa kirjoitusvirheeltä
<eiosaaaaaa> kattosvaan enhämmää laittanu ku vasta puolet komennosta =PP
<eiosaaaaaa> juuh nytten meni oikein
<eiosaaaaaa> tarviiko mun laittaa toi exit vielä vai sammutanko vaan koneen?
<eiosaaaaaa> exit
<ninnnu_> sammuta vaan
<eiosaaaaaa> k
<eiosaaaaaa> noin käynnistin koneen uusiks
<eiosaaaaaa> mutta eei löydä langatonta yhteyttä veiläkään
<eiosaaaaaa> tuli vaan mieleen että pitäskö mun asentaa jotain?
<eiosaaaaaa> siis kun mulla on kyllä tossa kansio jossa ne ajurit on ja kaikkee mutta pitäskö sieltä käynnistää jhoku tiedosto tai jotain?
<eiosaaaaaa> ku windowsissa se oli kokonaan oma ohjelmansa josta se käynnistettiin ja valittiin sitten nettiyhteys
<ninnnu_> käsittämättömän ruma ratkasu tollane
<ninnnu_> kai sulla on jotain langattomia verkkoja ympärillä
<eiosaaaaaa> juu
<eiosaaaaaa> lähinnä se mietityttää että eikö mun pitäs käynnistää jotain?
<ninnnu_> ei
<ninnnu_> oikeassa  yläkulmassa pitäs olla networkmanagerin kuvake nosta voi naksutella verkon
<eiosaaaaaa> juu ja valkaan sieltä wireless
<eiosaaaaaa> niin siinä ei oo mitään vaihto ehtoja valittavissa (siis verkkoja)
<ninnnu_> kokeile toistaki nappia
<ninnnu_> siis vasen hiiren nappi
<eiosaaaaaa> siinä on tollanen "vpn connections" painike josta aukee "configure vpn..."
<ninnnu_> ylempänä pitäs olla verkot
<eiosaaaaaa> ja pääsen samaan ruutuun missä on ne lagattomat/langallisten verkkojen valinta
<ninnnu_> kai wireless on rastittu päälle
<eiosaaaaaa> ei tässä näy sellasta ruksaus kohtaa.. =P
<eiosaaaaaa> ellei se oo toi enable networking
<eiosaaaaaa> se on kyllä ruksattu
<ninnnu_> hm
<eiosaaaaaa> siis linussa toi ei käytä omaa sovellustaan niinkun windowsissa?
<eiosaaaaaa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419504&page=4
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/cLIa0x -> [SOLVED] Help needed with ASUS USB-N13 Wireless Network Adapter - Page 4 - Ubuntu Forums
<eiosaaaaaa> pitänee koittaa ton viestin 35 mkasesti
<eiosaaaaaa> jaha ehän mää pysty tuolta mitään lataileen
<eiosaaaaaa> ku pistin cmd:hen   iwconfig
<eiosaaaaaa> niin tulee lo
<eiosaaaaaa> *lo                 nowireless extensions.
<eiosaaaaaa> eth0                   no wireless extensions.
<eiosaaaaaa> *no_wirele
<eiosaaaaaa> jaahas multa taitaa puuttua cd-levy asemastakin ajurit linuksille
<eiosaaaaaa> ku mee system->administration->synaptic package manager->edit->add CD-ROM..
<eiosaaaaaa> niin tulee lukeen "please insert a disc in the drive.
<eiosaaaaaa> "
<eiosaaaaaa> jos lataisin jonkun ohjelman jolla saa windowsin ohjelmat toimiin niin toimiskohan toikin?
<Echramath> Ei romppuasema mitään erityisiä ajureita tarvi, geneeriset riittää.
<Echramath> Niissä on niin selvät rajapinnat.
<ninnnu_> eiosaaaaaa: Unohda se CD
<eiosaaaaaa> ooke =P
<Echramath> Mutta ei se synaptic joo halua sitä satunnaista ajuricd:tä sinne lisätä.
<eiosaaaaaa> mitä toi iwconfig komento tekee/selvittää?
<ninnnu_> iwconfig näyttää saatavilla olevat langattomat verkkolaitteet
<eiosaaaaaa> okei koska tuli että no wireless extensions
<ninnnu_> niin, koska sitä verkkolaitetta ei näy koska ajurit kusee
<ninnnu_> Mut mistä sä ton iwconfigin repäsit jos tota #35:sta lähdit seuraamaan?
<eiosaaaaaa> seikkailin ympäri tota foorumia
<eiosaaaaaa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk8g1vr2kpA
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/8huO0N -> USB Wireless on Ubuntu      - YouTube
<eiosaaaaaa> tarkotetaanko tossa videossa ubuntu discillä sitä levyä jolla se asennetaan vai jotain muuta?
<ninnnu_> Ubuntun CD:stä ei ole apua.
<ninnnu_> Siinä laitteen ajuri-CD:ssä voisi periaatteessa olla se sama setti mikä tuolla #35:ssa ladataan netissä
<eiosaaaaaa> ainiin unohdetaan cdt =P
<ninnnu_> Mutta kymysys on että osaatko etsiä ja tunnistaa sen Linux-ajuriosuuden sieltä ja tehdä sille tarvittavat asiat
<eiosaaaaaa> kahtotaas
<eiosaaaaaa> joo löysin sieltä levyltä ton samaisen nimisen tiedoston kun tossa linkissä
<eiosaaaaaa> kahtotaas
<eiosaaaaaa> pistin cmdhen komennon sudo make
<eiosaaaaaa> niin se kysy salasanan ja sitten tuli make: **** No targets specified and no makefile found. stop.
<eiosaaaaaa> mistä päin näkee että mikä versio linuksita on käytössä?
<ninnnu_> lsb_release -a
<ninnnu_> kernel-versio uname -a
<ninnnu_> Ja kai sä purit sen paketin ja menit siihen hakemistoon joka sieltä tuli?
<ninnnu_> Sillä terminaalilla
<eiosaaaaaa> purin kyllä mutta muusta en sitten tiiäkkään
<eiosaaaaaa> hakemistoon terminaalilla?
<ninnnu_> Viesti #35, step 3
<ninnnu_> Sovella
<eiosaaaaaa> jaahas.... mun pitänee vaihtaa toi polku mun omaks
<ninnnu_> niin
<eiosaaaaaa> alkaakose cd/home?
<ninnnu_> Mä en tiedä mihin sä sen paketin purit
<ninnnu_> Mut oletettavasti alkaa cd /home/käyttäjätunnus/
<eiosaaaaaa> tuli bash: (polku): is a directory
<eiosaaaaaa> menikö oikein?
<eiosaaaaaa> taidan ladata ton uusimman linun ja koittaa sillä kun tällä hetkellä käytössä joku 10,1 kai
<ighea_> ootte niin söpöjä
<eiosaaaaaa> jepjep
<ighea_> niin söpöjä
<tale> Söpöjä vai höpöjä?
<ninnnu_> eiosaaaaaa: cd alkuun
<eiosaaaaaa> kun laitoin cd/home/.....  tulee että bash : (polku) : No such file or directory
<ninnnu_> kannattaa muistaa myös välilyönnit
<eiosaaaaaa> ilman cd alkua tulee toi bash: .... : is a directory
<eiosaaaaaa> mihin väliin sellasii tulee?
<ninnnu_> cd /home
<ninnnu_> ja musta tuntuu että ekan komennon ja cd-komennon välissä sulla on päässy polkuki muuttumaan
<eiosaaaaaa> tää on ekakomento
<eiosaaaaaa> ja nyt tosiaan löyty
<ninnnu_> Mutta lataa ja asenna se Ubuntu 12.04
<eiosaaaaaa> tai siis ei tullu mitääm
<eiosaaaaaa> juu latauksessa on
<ninnnu_> no ei cd kauheesti huutele että "HEI MÄ PÄÄSIN PERILLE"
<ninnnu_> kun oot päässy sinne minne piti mennä niin make
<ninnnu_> tai sudo make, mikäsenyon
<eiosaaaaaa> nyt alko tapahtuun
<eiosaaaaaa> make install komennolla tulee erroria
<eiosaaaaaa> cannot create directory error
<ninnnu_> sudo make
<ninnnu_> *sudo make install
<eiosaaaaaa> sama error
<ninnnu_> no sit en tiedä
<eiosaaaaaa> noh sain just ladatuks ton 12,1linun niin  asennan sen
<ninnnu_> öö
<ninnnu_> 12.04 vai 12.10?
<ninnnu_> Älä ny sano että tempasit jostai jälkimmäisen
<eiosaaaaaa> 04 siis
<eiosaaaaaa> kai sen voi vetästä vaan tohon päälle?
<ninnnu_> njoo
 * ighea_ taputtaa ninnnu_a olalle.
<eiosaaaaaa> löysi yhteyden jo asennuksen puolessa välin toi 12.04
<ninnnu_> nonih
<eiosaaaaaa> kiitoksia kaikesta avusta
<Kilpuri> Mitä nyt pitää tehdä, kun ruudussa lukee.
<Kilpuri> mountall yhdistäminen plymounthiin epäonnistui
<Kilpuri> ei kun "mountall: yhteys plymounthiin katkesi"
<Kilpuri> Tämä siis heti käynnistäessä (tulee mustalle pohjalle, sitä ennen ruudussa välähtää liila pohja)
<Kilpuri> Tämä tapahtui sen jälkeen, kun hain paketin hallinnasta "nvidia-173"
<Kilpuri> Joskus oli juttua siitä, että näin ei esitetä kysymyksiä. "onko kellään ollut ongelmia nVidia näytönohjainte kanssa?"
<elias_a> "Mitäs ostit sellaisen paskan."
<Kilpuri> Kysyn nyt kuitenkin, että onko joku saanut toimimaan noita ajureita jotka on ladattavissa pakettivarastosta, meinaan nyt NVIDIA-173?
<elias_a> Ei hajuakaan - sori.
<elias_a> Oottele kohtalontovereiden tietoa...
<ninnnu_> Mulla ei ole ollut mitään ongelmia NVidian kanssa
<ninnnu_> ja joo, 173
<Echramath> Mä en edes tiedä mitkä ajurit mulla on...
<ninnnu_> tai no current-updates, mikä sieltä sit tuleekaan
<Echramath> Jaa tekeekö nouveau nykyään oikeasti asioita?
<ninnnu_> ei sillä välttämättä pelaa, mutta peruskäyttö taitaa onnistua
<Kilpuri> [20:02] <Kilpuri> ei kun "mountall: yhteys plymounthiin katkesi"
<ninnnu_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162346/unsolved-mystery-mountall-disconnected-from-plymouth
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/G2Jldo -> nvidia - Unsolved Mystery: "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth" - Ask Ubuntu
<Kilpuri> no en kyllä ymmärtänyt.
<ninnnu_> suorita noi jockey-text-häröt
<ninnnu_> ihan vain huvin vuoksi
<Kilpuri> missä vaiheessa ne pitää suorittaa?
<ninnnu_> Siis jumiutuuko käynnistys siinä vaiheessa ku tulee toi mountall-ilmo?
<Kilpuri> joo
<ninnnu_> alt-f2 ei tee mitään?
<ninnnu_> tai sit voit myös vääntää plymouthin pois päältä laittamalla GRUBissa kernel-rivin perään "noplymouth" (käynnistyksessä tehty muutos ei ole pysyvä)
<Echramath> Niin näemmä mulla on nuvoajuri, mutta Nexuizia pystyi ihan testaamaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-02
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Turtle_Art
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/htPOem -> 2x36 Turtle Art - Viikon VALO #88 | Viikon VALO
<Kilpuri> käyttäjätilien luonti ei suju.
<Kilpuri> terminaalissa kaikki näyttää menevän sillein, kuin pitäisi.
<Kilpuri> sitten kuitenkaan ei hyväksy salasanaa, kun koittaa kirjautua toisella käyttäjällä.
<Kilpuri> Vika löytyi
<stevenjames>  i just finished putting ubuntu desltop on a compaq presario f700 ...it acted like it was working but then when i restart it says no operating system found... help!?!
<stevenjames> does that mean im screwed or do i need the server... help me please
<ninnnu_> This is Finnish support. Go to #ubuntu (try re-install, for some reason bootloader is missing)
<stevenjames> hello
<stevenjames> my bad thx
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-27
<Mirv> mmph, blogin linkit vieläkin rikki, failasin RT-ticketin aiheesta kyllä rt.ubuntu.com:iin
<velluv> moi. onko kukaan törmännyt sellaiseen flash-ongelmaan että videot näkyy mutta flashpelit ei toimi?
<velluv> pitäis mutsille saada puhelimitse kuntton kone( huhuh)
<velluv> onko ketään linux mint (maya) [12.04lts] käyttäjää hereillä?
<jjo> mulla taitaa olla pykälää uudempi
<jjo> mites noissa minteissä muuten, päivittyykö se cinnamon vanhempiinkin?
<velluv> jjo: en tiedä kun itse en käytä, mutta mutsi 600km päässä käyttää ja pasianssi ja muut flash-pelit ei toimi. joku ratkaisu pitäis keksiä.
<jjo> ja ne on aiemmin toimineet?
<velluv> eivät ole koskaan. pakettihallinnassa on mint-flashplugin asennettuna mutta tulee vain valkoinen ruutu. sekä firefoxilla että chromiumilla.
<arsson> google-chromen mukana tulee uusin flash player
<jjo> joo, chromessa on oma ja sit kantsii varmaan tarkastaa se plugaritilanne
<jjo> on mahdollista, että siellä on useampi flash-plugari joista käytössä oleva ei vaan toimi
<velluv> jaa sillä taitaakin olla se chrome. jos poistais sen ja käyttäis firefoxia, niin luulisitko että alkais toimia?
<Myrtti> niin en mene sanomaan mikä tilanne on Mintissä kun en tiedä Mintin taikoja. Ubuntussa on ubuntu-restricted-extras joka muistaakseni vetäisee flashplugin-nonfreen mukanaan
<Myrtti> <perinteinen Ubuntu-nillitys>Käyttäisitte Ubuntua niin teitä voisi auttaakin</perinteinen Ubuntu-nillitys>
<Myrtti> ja vielä perään hymiöitä ;-) ettei vaan jää sarkasmi huomaamatta
<jjo> mä pistin työkoneelle mintin ihan vaan tuoreimman cinnamonin takia
<jjo> voi olla, että osoittautuu virheeksi, mut sitpähän senkin tietää
<velluv> sarkasmi meni vähän ohi kun en itse ollut distroa valitsemassa. moni buntu-käyttäjä on vaan minttiäkin kokeillut.
<velluv> mutta sellainen on että nyt on kokeiltu asentaa adobe-flashplugin ja poistaa chrome, mutta ei vieläkään toimi.
<velluv> ja jopa vaihdettu takas mint-flashpluginiin
<arsson_> velluv: voitko laittaa linkin siitä jostain pelistä mikä ei toimi?
<velluv> arsson : pelikone.fi :stä on kokeiltu summittain jotain mm. pasianssia
<arsson_> solitaire toimii ainakin täällä google-chrome versio Versio 29.0.1547.57 ja flash player versio 11,8,800,115 ubuntu 13.10
<velluv_> aha. nettiyhteyskin katkes välillä.
<velluv_> en tiedä, mutta epäilen että kun sen käyttiksen asentaja on laittanut siihen chromen (ei chromium), niin se olis voinut jotain rikkoa. muutenhan sen pitäis toimia out-of-the-box
<jjo> velluv_: onko tarkastettu että muita flash-plugineja ei ole ladattuna?
<jjo> lähinnä siis gnash
<jjo> jos gnash on asennettuna, niin sen poistaminen voi auttaa
<arsson_> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/  tuolta voi tarkastaa flashin version
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/M5YNI8 -> Adobe - Flash Player
<velluv> nettiyhteys pätkii.. niin, olisiko kellään enää ehdotuksia siihen flash-ongelmaan? gnash ei ollut asennettuna, eli siinä ei ollut vika
<arsson_> poista mint-flashplugin ja kokeile asentaa toi http://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/flashplugin-installer
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ALtTxn -> flashplugin-installer - Linux Mint Community
<velluv> ok . kiiti kaikille. hei
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-28
<Mirv> 553MB, hyvät debug-symbolit kyllä qtwebkitissä
<czr_> Mirv, C++? :-)
<Mirv> czr_: we've a winner :)
<czr_> Mirv, vielä hauskempaa on yrittää lukea jotain asmia mitä C++ tuottaa symbolisten kans.. urghgh.
<Mirv> hauskaa on yrittää käyttää noita symboleita arm-laitteella jolla on surkeat 2GB muistia
<Mirv> ei onnistu, OOM tuntuu iskevän, varmaan koska 32-bit armilla on swapinkin kanssa jotain prosessikohtaisia rajoitteita
<Mirv> onnekkaasti tässä tapauksessa backtracen saa myös x86:lla ja toisaalta noita symboleita ei tainnut edes tarvita
<Mirv> tollasta siis tutkiskelin https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1217693
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1217693 in webbrowser-app "webbrowser-app crash with Qt 5.1.1" [Undecided,New]
<czr_> Mirv, hmm. yksi vaihtoehto on ajaa debuggeria remotena
<czr_> ajaa debuggeria x86:lla mis on paljon muistia ja symbolit
<czr_> ja sit vaan remotessa on itse stubi
<czr_> mut en nyt enää muista miten noi viriteltiin
<Mirv> jaa näinhän se on joo, muistanpa itsekin
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-29
<Echramath> Vähän hämärä tää boottavan usbitikun luontityökalu.
<Echramath> Suljein sen ja silti jäi udisk-daemon ajoon melkoisella prossukuormalla.
<Echramath> kai se sitten siellä tyhjentää levyä.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-30
<czr_> Echramath, ehkä se suojaa sua NSA:n vakoiluohjelmilta
<czr_> "jos levyllä ei ole mitään, niin eipä voi vakoilla, hähää!"
<elias_a> Olisko jollakulla mahdollisuus asentaa Jitsi uudehkoon, Unityä käyttävään Ubuntuun ja tsekata tuleeko Jitsin kuvake mihinkään paneeliin tjsp.?
<elias_a> Saan asennettua 13.04:aan ongelmitta, mutta sen jälkeen kun Jitsi käynnistyy, sitä sovellusta ei löydy mistään. Ei löydy alt-tabilla, ei löydy ylävalikosta...
<elias_a> Terminaalista uudelleen käynnistäminen antaa virheilmon, että Jitsi pyörii jo.
<elias_a> Näin ikään: SIP Communicator is already running and will handle your parameters (if any).
<elias_a> Launch with the --multiple param to override this behaviour.
<elias_a> Vaan missä se luuraa?
<Aku506> Jos herjaa siitä, että pyörii jo, voit kokeilla tappaa sitä
<Aku506> killall -9 jitsi
<elias_a> Aku506: No mitäs se auttaa kun ongelma on se, että pitäisi saada se GUI näkyviin?
<Sysi> jos suljet sen ja käynnistät terminaalissa niin tuleeko virheitä?
<Sysi> ei oo ilmoitusalueellakaan?
<elias_a> Sysi: Ei ole missään, ei.
<elias_a> Sysi: ONkos se ilmoitusalue se yläpalkki?
<Sysi> verkkoappletin kuvakkeen ympäristö
<elias_a> Juu ei tule mitään sinne.
<elias_a> Jaaa... "Paweł Domas - Contributed a PseudoTCP implementation to ice4j.org. Patched “Jitsi System Tray not initialized on Ubuntu 12.04″ reported on the dev mailing list. Contributed a patch fixing multiple notifications icons in the Jitsi android version. Contributed an Android specific implementation of the resource management. Added account presence status and account settings implementations for Android. Fixed a concurrent modification exception du
<elias_a> Lähde: https://jitsi.org/Development/TeamAndContributors
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/CBna8m -> Team And Contributors | Jitsi
<elias_a> Otanpa viimeisimmän nightly buildin ja kokeilen sitä.
<eur33r> Hei, kukaan voi auttaa?
<jjo> ai missä?
<eur33r> Kubuntu toimii hitaasti minun Intel Celeron (2.2GHz kaksi ydintä). Saako sen toimimaan nopeammin?
<jjo> ehkä
<jjo> riippuu mistä se hitaus johtuu
<jjo> on kiihdytystä vaativat tehosteet päällä ja hanskaako näytönohjain ne
<jjo> onko muistia kylliksi
<eur33r> Minulla on 4GB DDR3, ja ATI Radeon 6450
<jjo> no luulis tuolla muistimäärällä kde:n lähtevän käyntiin ihan ok
<jjo> atin kiihdytyksistä mä sit en teidäkään mitään
<jjo> mutta sitähän voi kokeilla vähentää ns. silmäkarkin määrää ja katsoa nopeutuuko se
<elias_a> Vastaan tselleni Jitsiää koskien: rikki se näyttää olevan.
<elias_a> at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:724)
<elias_a> org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Unresolved constraint in bundle [34]: Unable to resolve 34.0: missing requirement [34.0] package; (package=org.jitsi.service.configuration) [caused by: Unable to resolve 111.0: missing requirement [111.0]
<elias_a> Mm. tuollaista tulostuu kun käynnistä shellistä.
<Sysi> ajatko oikealla javalla?
<elias_a> Sysi: Enpäs tiedä. Oletin, että asennusvaiheessa olisi tullut jokin herja jos olisi puuttunut jotain.
<jjo> elias_a: kaikki paketoinnit eivät ota kaikkea huomioon
<jjo> lisäksi oikea java voi olla asennettuna, mutta käytössä voi olla jotain ihan muuta
<pesasa> eur33r: Kanavalta #kubuntu-fi voi kanssa yrittää kysyä.
<elias_a> jjo: Noinhan se tietty on. Luulisi kuitenkin että kun niillä on ihan oma Ubuntu-repokin että jotain on edes otettu huomioon.
<eur33r> pesasa: kiitos
<jjo> elias_a: mut sullahan tais olla sunin java kun sä niitä päivityksiäkin joskus tuskailit
<elias_a> jjo: Niin - mutta en ymmärrä miksei tuo toimisi sillä jos se kerran asentuu ilman herjoja....
<jjo> koska oletettavasti sillä on vaatimuksena jre, jonka tarjoaa monikin paketti
<jjo> ja muutenkin olisi vähän hassua riippua epävirallisesta paketista
<jjo> ja javan kanssa nyt vaan on tommosta
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-31
<Mirv> no niin nyt onnistuu vihdoin www.ubuntu-fi.org:n päivittäminen ilmankin mua, jos tarve vaatisi, päivittelin sivua http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/WWW
<Mirv> eli laitoin bzr branch:n itse palvelimella joten voi pyytää myös ylläpitoa tekemään bzr pull
<Mirv> samalla sitten kun siirsin .bzr-hakemiston itse käytössä olevaan hakemistoon, niin huomasin että versionhallinnassa pari tiedostoa ei ollut ajan tasalla
<Mirv> Tm_T: ^
<Tm_T> Mirv: mainiota
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS & Ubuntu 13.04 http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | yhteisötoimintaa http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteiso | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<Lartza> Millä ihmeellä saa asetettua konsolin fontin ja keymapin
<tale> Lartza: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Lartza> ei tallentunu rebootissa... kaikkialla luki samaa ja puol tuntii meni keksii et dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-01
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/KSnapshot
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/aMB7QT -> 3x36 KSnapshot - Viikon VALO #140 | Viikon VALO
<mlpug> mjr, joo. myös ehdottamasi sudo poweroff boottaa ajoittain koneen vaikka pitäisi sammuttaa.
<mlpug> Tosin, välillä pystyn sammuttamaan koneen normaalisti, mutta usein kaikki sammutustyylit vaan restarttaa koneen.
<mlpug> Milloin toimii oikein ja milloin ei, olen edelleen ihan äimänkäkenä että mikä sen määrää.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-25
<gnugster> päivää
<zacura> päivää
<tux_> Morjesta, elikäs tapaus netti USB-tikku Huawei E3276.... Onko tähän jo löydetty ratkaisu miten saa toimimaan? Tunnistaa vain CD-levynä (!) kun lykkää kiinni. Olen kokeillut jo monet konstit, esim tämän ketjun: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=45709.0
<tux_> mitään ei näy network managerissa.
<tux_> onko mitään ideoita ?
<tux_> USB-tikku Huawei E3276.... Onko tähän jo löydetty ratkaisu miten saa toimimaan? Tunnistaa vain CD-levynä (!) kun lykkää kiinni. Olen kokeillut jo monet konstit, esim tämän ketjun: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=45709.0
<ninnnu> eject /dev/sr0. tai sr1 jos koneessa on CD/DVD-asema.
<ninnnu> usb-tikut tosiaan näkyy mm. CD-asemina että saavat toimitettua ajurit Windows-ihmisille
<ninnnu> ne pitää jutella pois siitä tilasta että näkyy mokkulana
<ninnnu> mahdollisesti tarvii laittaa sudo eject..
<tux_> ok, kiitos, kokeilen....
<tux_> ei tehnyt mitään... network managerissa ei näy merkkiäkään mobiililaajakaistasta :/
<tux_> mitä seuraavaksi?
<ninnnu> dmesgin viimeiset 30 riviä -> pastebin.com
<tux_> Mobile Partnerin Linux versionkin koitin asentaa, mutta herjaa sim-kortista... enkä muutenkaan haluaisi käyttää Mobile Partneria
<ninnnu> mä oon kyl omalla kohdalla huomannu regressiota 14.04:ssä, mokkulat toimii heikommin kui aiemmin..
<ninnnu> että tiiä sit
<tux_> todella hieno homma, kun kyse ei ole itsestä... vaan juuri ensi kertaa Linuxiin tutustuvasta kaverista... heti tällanen :/
<tux_> en ole kyllä mitään löytänyt tohon Huawein E3276 -malliin netistä... 2 päivää jo kahlannut. Ei vain tunnista muuna kuin cd-asemana.
<tux_> Manjaro myös kokeiltu... sama homma.
<hiippariX> 4g mokkulat taitaa olla ongelma linux puolella
<tux_> En käsitä, miten se tapahtuu, että ennen vanhemmissa kerneleissä homma toimii, ja sitten ei...? Mikä tässä on se syy? Miksei vanhaa säilytetä?
<tux_> mun on todella vaikea selittää tätä tälle frendille, jolle laitoin tosiaan Windowsin ja Ubuntun vierekkäin... nimenomaan painotin, että käytä Ubuntua nettihommiin, ja äänittele musat ja pelaa siä Windowsissa. Nyt se ei siis tuu tekeen Ubuntu osiolla mitään :/ kyl tässä mun mielestä ois jotain tapahduttava.
<tux_> ja jotkut (useammat) nettitikut toimii taas heittämällä.... eli pakkohan täs on kyse olla siitä että keskitytään vääriin asioihin. Perusjutut pitäs nimenomaan toimia heittämällä Linuxissakin, ja jos ei toimi, niin sit on kyse laiskuudesta? 2010 vuoden posteja foorumeilla katselin, nyt 2014 ja sama mokkula ei edelleenkään tee mitään.
<ninnnu> jotkut mokkulat on hankalampia
<ninnnu> ja jotkut toiset riittävän simppeleitä että niihin menee kaikkiin sama jekku (esim. eject)
<hiippariX> millainen kone se on?
<tux_> no oon huomannu juu, mutta kun selitä se nyt sitte ent. (pysyvälle) Windows jampalle, joka laittaa siellä saman mokkulan 10 sekunnissa nettiin. Risoo todella kun ei mitään voi tehdä
<tux_> ihan normi desktop kone, kaikki kondiksessa, hiippariX
<tux_> eli siis tällöä hetkellä tilanne on end-userille käytännössä se, että jos aikoo Linuxilla mokkulayhteyttä, on otettava miniläppäri tai jokin muu mukaan, ja yks toisensa jälkeen testata ne paikan päällä. Kunnes lopulta, joo, tää toimii, otan tän. Ei hitto tässä on jotain todella mätää tanskanmaalla.
<ninnnu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1167994
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1167994 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "[12d1:1506] Huawei E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM modem does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tux_> Huawei E3276 on tää erittäin suosittu ongelmamalli.
<hiippariX> joo
<tux_> ne develoopperit pitäs saada hoitaan nää perusasiat kondikseen, muuten me Linux-asentajat vaan munataan ittemme ensin kehuessa, ja sitten ei pääse edes suositulla mokkulalla nettiin. Tuntuu kyl tosi ylväältä tällä hetkellä ja huomena pitäs kone viedä valmiina frendille.
<ninnnu> hmh, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/211095 tuolla jutellaan jostain libqmi:stä
<ninnnu> ja että kernelissä pitäs olla tuote jo ~2013 alkaen, että vika on enemmänki modemmanagerissa tai jossain
<ninnnu> en varsinaisesti ihmettelisi
<ninnnu> mullaki siis on joku mokkula (en muista mallia, joku huawei) joka toimii vanhemmassa ubuntussa mutta 14.04 näkee kauheen huonosti
<tux_> jutellaan ja jutellaan jossain launchpadissa vuosi tolkulla.... mahtavaa. hittojako tollasia spekuloimaan, kun ei toimi niin se ei toimi... ---> rööki
<tux_> Että kyllä tässä ainakin nöyryys pysyy, kun koittaa Windows jamppoja lähestyä kokeileen Linuxia, ja lupaa että kaiken tekee sen kokeilun eteen... Sitten se lyö nettitikun käteen. En tiedä mitä tehdä enään huomiseks tän kyseisen Huawein nettitikun suhteen :/
<ninnnu> mä kokeilisin vanhempaa ubuntua (13.10). Jos toimii sillä niin ota kone uuteen huoltoon ja tyyppaa 14.10 sit ku se tulee
<ninnnu> eihän tuo oo optimi ratkaisu, mut..
<tux_> Ok, teen sen kokeilun mun yhteen testikoneeseen vielä.... Ubuntu 13.10 sisään ja Huawei E3276 kiinni. Meneeköhän nää räntit eteenpäin mihinkään täältä? Näähän näköjään lokitetaan kuitenki.
<ninnnu> ei mee
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-26
<tux_> Monessa kohtaa, täytyy sanoo, on pelastanu Manjaro tai sitten Mint muiden ongelmien suhteen, mutta tää nettitikku dilemma on jotain ihan muuta.
<ninnnu> se manjaron simkortti-fiba voi johtua siitä että laite on operaattorilukittu ja sulla on joku muu operasttori kuin kaverillad
<ninnnu> nettitikut tuppaa lähtökohtaisesti olemaan lukittuja ellei erikseen pyydä purkua. Tai näin ainakin mulla kun kävin juttelemassa itselleni operaattorivapaan tikun. Antoivat sitten uuden tiku ja purkuohjeet, en koskaan suorittanut ja oon täsä vaiheessa hukannu ohjeetkin...
<tux_> noi pitäs kyl aina säilyttää ja sendiä Mintin ja Ubuntun foorumeille talteen... ei ainakaan haittaa lisäis
<ninnnu> kehittäjät ei kauheesti lue downstream-foorumeita
<tux_> se on ylimielisyyttä se.
<tux_> ja kun totuus on, että kaikkien ei oo tarkotuskaan opetella kaiken tän syvintä olemusta.
<tux_> se on vähän kuin että jos muusikko menee studioon; sillä on kaikki valmiina, mutta ei millään tavalla sen suhteen, miten se kaikki tallennetaan siinä soittaessa ineen.
<ninnnu> kyl mä preferoin että devaajat tkeee sitä koodia ja lukee bugirapot launchpadista tai minne ne nyt tänään tuupataan, eikä plärää päivät pitkät N:n eri distron foorumia
<tux_> se on vaan niin, että perusasiat on toimittava. kun sä avaat sen tietokoneen, Linux käyttis tulilla, niin sun pitää päästä maksaan se lasku sen jälkeen kun lykkäät minkä tahansa tunnetun mokkulan koneen kylkeen.
<ninnnu> no se vaatii että ihminen jolla on aikaa, nappaa ja taitoa saa fyysisesti sen laitteen joka on rikki.
<ninnnu> muuten on huono värkätä sitä tukea
<tux_> ongelmahan on täysin tekninen.... ja se tarkottaa sitä, että ratkastavissahan se on. Siis tää Huawein kyseinen malli on todella yleinen. Mutta kait tässäki on rahalla tekemistä. Tää on tehokkain keino estää uusia Linux tutustujia luottaan koko hoitoon.
<tux_> no internet= no linux.
<ninnnu> onneksi valtaosalla ihmisistä on okea internet joka tulee seinästä, eikä puhelinmyyjä ole jekuttanu että "joojoo, ei nää oo ikinä tukossa, ketut fysiikan laeista, ilmatilaa on rajattomasti"
<hiippariX> toimiiko wlan ?
<tux_> sitä mietinki tässä.... ajattelin, että ehdotan sille mun frendille vaikka taloliittymää, joka siellä on, ja mulla olis ADSL päätelaitekin lahjottaa...
<tux_> säästää siis 30€, ja tekee vaan sopparin.
<tux_> toimii tietenki.
<hiippariX> huawei mobile wifi vois olla yks väliaikainen ratkaisu
<tux_> sen jälkeenhän tää ongelma häviää kuin hups vaan, nettitikut on aina pitäny itteni kaukana niistä... mökillä skulaa Jolla ja sen loistava yhteydenjako
<tux_> hiippariX: ei, ei.... ei mitään väliaikasia ratkasuja, ainoo keino on ajaa se jätkä Elisan shopittiin, liittymä päälle ja mä annan sen päätelaitteen
<hiippariX> pystyy sen simin jakaa 8. eri laitteen kanssa tarvittaessa
<hiippariX> toki adsl on aina parempi vaihtoehto
<tux_> totta mooses se on. ei mitään sen kummempaa säätöä.
<Yohio> ne WLAN-mokkulat on suhteellisen käteviä linuxin kanssa
<tux_> voi olla, ja moni muukin mokkula voi olla... kiinni vaan ja mennään. mutta nyt pitää hoitaa varman päälle.
<Yohio> joo ei se tässä sun tilanteessa juuri auta
<tux_> aikasemmin, eräs vanhempi herrasmies valitteli kuinka Windows on jumissa... (kesti valehtelematta 10 min ennenkuin herännyt niin, että voi painaa FireFoxin tulille) laitoin Mintin hälle, ja palaute oli todella mahtavaa. Vain printterinsä ei out-of-the-box toiminut. Noh, kävin sen herättämässä parilla käskyllä. Oli HP, ja ihmettelin, että ei heti toiminut suorilta.
<tale> Kun sitä mokkulaa ostaa, pitää vaatia semmoinen malli joka toimii Linuxissa.
<tale> Varsin kohtuuntonta olettaa jonkun satunnaisen mokkulan toimivan Linuxissa suoraan.
<tux_> totta, sepä se... mutta kun eihän nää mattimeikäläiset tiedä.
<tale> Joidenkin mallien kohdalla olen luovuttanut, ja palauttanut kauppaan. Saanut yleensä tilalle toisen mallin joka toimii Linuxissa.
<tux_> ja tietoisuus lisääntyköön, mitä vaatia.
<tale> Yleensä kun pistää uusimman usb-modeswitchin se mokkula tunnistuu mokkulaksi ja toimii. Tämä on yleensä vikana kun se ei toimi.
<tux_> kokeilin senkin... tää Huawei E3276 on vaan some piece of work
<tale> Ne 4G-mokkulat joita olen nähnyt on ollut WiFI tukiasemalla, joten ne on toiminut Linuxin kanssa vaivattomasti.
<tux_> niin, no tässä kohtaa nada. paras ratkasta tää varmimmin, että puheet ei mene ihan nauruksi. Haluan että frendi saa toimivan Linuxin winukan rinnalle (jolla pelaa jne)
<tale> Käy kaupassa vaihtamassa se tikku semmoiseen joka toimii Linuxissa. Ainakin DNA-kaupassa myyjät tietää heti sopivan mallin.
<tale> Jos tikkua ei voi vaihtaa, ja sillä pitää Internetti saada toimimaan, hommaan mokkulareititin ja pistä tikku siihen kiinni.
<tux_> Voisi sen niinkin. En vain tiedä pitkäkö aika siitä on kun sen tää jätkä haki. paras siis edelleen laittaa ihan ethernet / wlan meininki, lahjotan sille ADSL päätelaitteen, joka tossa lojuu ja on juuri Elisan käyttämäkin. sen jälkeen, kun on tottunut ja sisäistänyt homman, voin alkaa ehdotella vaikkapa Steam:ia myös pelaamiseen...
<tale> ADSL:ää käyttämällä pitää hommata ADSL-liittymä, ja silloin maksetaan siitä 4G:stä turhaan.
<tux_> taloliittymä siis kyseessä, perus. eikä muuta tarvi. sisältyy vuokraan.
<tux_> sittenhän hää voi nostaa nopeutta jos Steam alkaa kiinnostamaan enemmän tms.
<tale> tux_: Mihin sitä 4G-tikkua sitten on tarvittu?
<ninnnu> tale: käyttäjällä ei ole vielä ADSL-liittymäsopparia
<tux_> ei hajuaka. sillä oli vaimonsa kanssa Windows ja se tikku. thats all.
<ninnnu> jossain vaiheessa porukoille soiteltiin aina välillä että "mitä jos luopuisitte tosta ADSL:stä ja ottaisitte meiltä mobiililiittymän"
<tux_> heard that before...
<tux_> samaa oon kuullu omilta porukoilta
<ninnnu> kun on annettu ymmärtää että mobiilibitti olis mukamas parempi vaikka olisi puhtaasti kotikäytössä. Varsinkin kun tässäkin on ny kyse työpöydäkoneesta
<tale> Jaa, minulla on puhelimessa mainoskielto.
<tux_> kumma kun ne ei kunnioita sitä?
<tux_> mun tuntemilla sama, ja soittoja tulee.
<ninnnu> mulle ei oo soitettu vähään aikaan, Saunalahti yritti viikko sit, mut en koskaan ehtiny kuuntelee että mitä ne tällä kertaa yrittäs tarjota pystymättä myymään sitä mitä mulla on jo (MultiSIM-jumitus...)
<tale> Sanktiot mainoskiellon rikkomisesta lienee varsin pienet. Jos siitä olisi vankilatuomion riski tarkistaisivat huolella onko mainoskieltoa.
<tux_> ainahan sitä voi kieltää vaikka punaisiin ajamisen.... silti sitä tapahtuu.
<tux_> vankilat ois täynnä äkkiä... myös muiden pikkujuttujen kautta.
<tux_> sinne kuuluu vaan oikeesti pahat ihmiset, i reckon.
<ninnnu> DNA yritti 10min tarjota mulle kaikkea mitä joko en tarvinnu/halunnu ("Mulla on Linux, en tarvi tietoturhapakettia. Ja tabletit on perseestä ja pitäs kieltää") tai jonka suhteen oli jo parempi diili (MultiSIM, vuokraan kuuluva bittiletku). Se oli ihan viihdyttävä puhelu
<tux_> mä löydän ne puhelut kans hiton viihdyttävinä :)
<tux_> samalla pääsee päteen ja informoimaan :D
<ninnnu> niin
<tux_> nehän tekee vaan mitä käsketään, ja toistaa koulutustaan...
<tale> Menisi vähemmän aikaa hukkaan jos puhelinmyyjä heti puhelun aluksi kertoisi olevansa puhelinmyyjä. Nyt ne jaarittelee pitkään ennen kuin selviää ne on kauppaamassa jotain.
<tux_> mikä voi olla puutaheinää, ottamatta huomioon vaikka juur Linux yhteisöö
<ninnnu> tale: Kyl niistä yleensä kuulee alusta asti että on puhelinmyyjä. "Hei mä oon täältä ja täältä, mulla olis tälläne diili"
<tux_> tale: sehän se juju... pidä se linjoilla; vaikutat sen psyykeeseen mahdollisesti :)
<ninnnu> tai sit liittymämyyjät alottaa aina "onks sul millane netti"
<tux_> paras laskea luuri vaikka pöydälle ja tulla takas 10 min päästä... joskus käyny niinkin, että myyntipaapatus jatkuu edelleen....
<tale> tux_: Joo, mulla paras saavutus on 30 minuutin puhelu tuolla menetelmällä.
<tux_> it's a funny world we live in :D
<tux_> funny, not always that FUN...
<tux_> on tässä Linux "työssä" todellaki paljon mikä tekee kaikesta jotenkin spesiaalimpaa... Se läpi harmaankiven meininki, vapautus monille jotka luulee että on vain yks vaihtoehto jne.
<tux_> Guayadeque on muuten hiton hyvä soitin..... LXLE:ssä vakio. Kehittyny paljon.
<tux_> No niin ---> "Electronics company Huawei has stuck the boot into the Linux-based Tizen OS, claiming that it has ‘no chance’ of becoming a success." http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/huawei-tizen-windows-phone-doomed
<gumrak> jahas taas kerran mokkula-ongelma
<tale> gumrak: Ongelmana mokkula tai joku muu. Forumilla tuotakin mokkulaa oli saatu toimimaan.
<gumrak> mietin miksi nuo ovat koko ajan ongelmana
<gumrak> olisko ettei dev effortia jaksa riittää noille kun noita on paljon eri malleja eikä missään muualla maailmassa tietääkseni noita käytetä ainoana nettiliittymänä
<tale> gumrak: usb-modeswitch ei tunnista uusia mokkuloita, joten ne jää cd-asemiksi.
<gumrak> datakatothan pitää siitä huolen
<tale> gumrak: usbmodeswitch 2 on parempi, se pitäisi tunnistaa esimerkiksi huawein mokkulat kaikki, eikä yksitellen jokaista mallia.
<puhuri> 14.04 kyllä mulla tunnistaa tuon E3276-tikun ja vaihtaa sen oikeaan moodiin
<puhuri> sitten kun törkkää toisen samanlaisen kiinni niin tulee "upstart: usm_modeswitch killed" tms.
<tale> Tuon tux_ :n kannattaisi kokeilla katsoa se Ubuntu on tosiaan 14.04 ja päivitetty päivän versioon, usb-modeswitch on asennettu, SIM-kortista otettu PIN-kysely pois ja SIM on kunnolla paikallaan tikussa.
<tale> Sitten katsoo tikun kytkemisen jälkeen mitä dmesg | tail -20 näyttää.
<puhuri> tuon tikun toimita voi riippua softaversiosta ja siitä, onko sitä käytetty windows-koneessa
<puhuri> ole nimittäin ihan varma, onko isällä sama tikku, mutta se näkyy 14.04:ssä eetteriporttina ja toimi ihan suoraan heittämällä
<tale> puhuri: Se ei siis näkynyt mobiililaajakaistana?
<puhuri> ei
<puhuri> eth1 muistaakseni, mikä aiheutti vähän hämmennystä kun etänä kääteisellä ssh-tunnelilla debuggasin
<puhuri> eli yhteys oli sen, eikä wlan-adsl-yhteyden kautta :-)
<tale> No se selintäänee. tux_ ei näyttänyt mitä dmesg kertoi, ja tuntui vaan mobiililaajakaistaa etsivän Network Damagerista.
<puhuri> käsittääkseni suorituskyky on parempi eetteri-moodissa kuin perinteisessä ppp@ttyUSB
<puhuri> mutta ainankaan itsellä olevassa ei toiminut ne at-komennot, joilla se pitäisi saada siihen moodiin
<czr> eetterimoodi pakottaa NATtiin, ppp-moodi ei (ellei operaattorin puolella NAT)
<czr> elikkä riippuu mitä hakee et kumpi sit on parempi
<czr> peruskäytössä eetterimokkulat on ihan ok ollu, varsinkin linuxissa.
<czr> windowsista en tiedä
<puhuri> jossain oli, että niitä voi olla ainankin kahdella eri rautatoteutuksellakin
<czr> tarkottaen mitä?
<czr> E3276?
<puhuri> joo, eli vaikka myydään samalla nimellä ja sama usb-id niin siitä huolimatta sisuskalut on erilaiset
<czr> onhan noista huaweista yleensä sata versiota, ja jotten ois helppoa, niin sata firmisversiota, mistä ei oikein kukaan ota selvää miten ne toisistaan eroaa tai miten päivittää yms. ihan kamalaa spagettia
<czr> juu, ja ne vaihtelee niitä tarjottuja usb-id:eitä sen mukaan missä moodissa kulloinkin ovat
<czr> ovat ratkaisseet ajuriongelman "omalla tavallansa", ampuen kyl omiin jalkoihin samalla, mut varmaan aikoinaan se oli "hyvä idea" (not)
<czr> sääli vain ettei kukaan ollu valmis maksamaan toimivista ratkaisuista, joten niitäpä ei enää edes saa.
<puhuri> joo, vähän nihekää näyttää olevaan 800 MHz aluetta tukevat 150 Mbit/s tikut
<puhuri> näyttää kehitys menneen "wlan-mokkuloihin" mikä taas sinänsä on "helppoa" mutta taas yksi läjä virtalähteitä yms. lisää
<czr> saa osan niistä usbilla kiinni, ottavat virtansa siitä
<czr> uujea, näköjään joku backporttaa joskus jotain hyödyllistä LTS-kerneleihin
<czr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1327563
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1327563 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Long delay when mounting NFS shares" [Medium,Fix committed]
<czr> ah. paitsi toi on vasta proposedissa. voi nyyh
<puhuri> saikos surface-tabletteihin (x86) vaihdettua oikean käyttiksen?
<czr> DOS:in? ei taida
<kirvesAxe> tabletti, jonka ainoa käyttöliittymä olis komentorivi, ois kyllä siisti
<mjr> asentuu mutta jotain detaljeja kuten näppis ei toiminut (toukokuussa): http://www.geek.com/microsoft/linux-users-rejoice-heres-ubuntu-on-the-surface-pro-3-1594864/
<pesasa> Mä olen aina välillä koettanut googlailla vastaavaa Acerin Iconia w4 820:n kanssa.
<pesasa> Saa toki vaikka Ubuntun tikulta bootattua, mutta laitetuki ei ole mikään ihmeellinen.
<pesasa> Onkos tuohon 14.04:n näppäimistöasettelubugiin jotain oikeaa ratkaisua olemassa?
<pesasa> En tiedä, onko sama vika "puhtaassa" Ubuntussa, mutta ainakin Xubuntu ja vissiin Kubuntu näyttäisivät kärsivän siitä, että puhtaan asennuksen tai päivityksen jälkeen näppäimistönä on väkisin en_US.
<pesasa> On mun mielestä aika hemmetin synkkää ja noloa, että vaikka asennuksessa pyytää suomalaisen näppäimistön, jota asennusohjelma osaa jopa itse tarjota, niin lopputulos on jenkkinäppäimistöllä.
<pesasa> Nähtävästi /etc/default/keyboard -tiedoston sisältö on aivan oikein, mutta ilmeisesti ibus tai jokin sotkee. Tekstikonsoli toimii oikein.
<pesasa> Ja kun tuo näytti ainakin Kubuntussa räjähtävän päivityksessäkin (13.10 -> 14.04).
<pesasa> Käyttäjäkohtaisestihan tuon voi toki yliajaa omista asetuksista, mutta olisi se hyvä saada järjestelmän laajuisesti toimimaan. Myös login-ruudussa. Loginin yhteydessä voi valita näppäimistöasettelun valikosta, mutta sillä ei ole mitään vaikutusta.
<tale> pesasa: En ole huomannut moista Lubuntun asennuksessa enkä Ubuntun päivityksessä 12.04 -> 14.04.1.
<mjr> myöskin näyttäis toimivan perus-ubussa...
<pesasa> Mä olen törmännyt tähän ainakin Xubuntussa ja Kubuntussa sekä jossain Mintin versiossa.
<pesasa> Nyt tossa vieressä on kone just asennetulla Xubuntulla, jossa Xorgin logi väittää X:n käynnistyneen fi-layoutilla, mutta lightdm:ään ei saa tulemaan itkemälläkään muuta kuin jenkkinäppiksen tuotosta.
<pesasa> Ibus ei näköjään ollut edes asennettuna. (Netissä jossain bugiraporteissa syytettiin ibusia.)
<pesasa> Muita jokseenkin hämmentäviä asioita asennuksen yhteydessä ovat:
<pesasa> "Download updates while installing" -rastiruutu, joka nähtävästi oikeasti vain lataa nuo päivitetyt paketit, muttei asenna niitä.
<pesasa> Sekä tuo "Install this third-party software", joka ilmeisesti lähtee tuossa saman tien lataamaan ja kääntelemään Nvidia-ajureita.
<pesasa> On jokseenkin hämmentävää, kun asennusohjelma pysähtyy tuon ensimmäisen kupongin jälkeen useiksi minuuteiksi kertomatta yhtään, mitä se tekee.
<pesasa> Pyörittelee vain hiiren kursoria. Konsolista ps:llä näkee, että Nvidian ajureita asennellaan.
<pesasa> No nyt on puhdas Kubuntu-asennus (14.04.1) ja ihan sama juttu sen kanssa.
<pesasa> Jaahah. Ongelmat johtuvat jostain syystä Logitechin langattomasta K400-näppäimistöstä.
<pesasa> Johdollisella näppäimistöllä kirjoitettaessa layout on oikein.
<pesasa> Jopa niin, että kun molemmat ovat yhtä aikaa kiinni, lightdm ei huoli K400:lta kirjoitettua salasanaa (jossa sopiva erikoismerkki), mutta huolii langalliselta näppäimistöltä kirjoitetun.
<pesasa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/995715
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 995715 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "X defaulting keyboard locale to US at login after upgrading distribution if a Logitech Unifying Receiver is plugged in" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-27
<Agemixer> Precisen päivityksistä kysyisin, jos joku on hereillä. Onko niitä tullut viime 2 viikon aikana
<Agemixer> Kun versio päivittyi Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS:ksi niin sen jälkeen ei ainakaan update-manager ole puhunut mitään
<Agemixer> Onko kyseessä siis yleinen bugi vai onko kaikki siirtyneet 14.04:ään suosiolla? ;)
<Tekno__> huomenta
<Kilpuri> h
<Agemixer> Huomenta. (Vastauksen sainkin jo)
<tale> Mikähän se agemixerin vastaus oli?
<tale> Mitä versiota Skypestä kannattaisi Ubuntussa käyttää? Onko se jostain reposta saatavilla?
<Mikaela> tale: Saattaa olla sieltä partnerista.
<Mikaela> On, tarkistin apt-cache policyn.
<Mikaela> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner
<Tm_T> tale: se mitä tarjotaan partner repositorysta
<Mikaela> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner
<tale> Kiitoksia Tm_T ja Mikaela
<Mikaela> :)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-28
<vitunmirc> noniin
<vitunmirc> nytku mirc toimii neljännellä yrityksellä onko guruja paikalla
<vitunmirc> tai ketään vähän hcmpaa nörttiä
<Kilpuri> Niin.
<vitunmirc> ostin tp linkin tg-3269 kortin
<Kilpuri> Miksi se mIRC piti saada toimimaan ja millä systeemillä se nyt toimii?
<vitunmirc> jotta pääsen kysyyn tyhmiä
<vitunmirc> no, ifconfig ei löytäny tota korttia ja latasin ajurit
<Kilpuri> sinulla on siis joku windows?
<vitunmirc> ubuntu server
<vitunmirc> sudo make clean modules palauttaa "make[1]: *** Kohteen "/src/Makefile_linux26x" tuottamiseen ei ole sääntöä. Seis."
<Kilpuri> ja mircistä on joku ubuntuversio?
<vitunmirc> olen työpöydällä nyt, jossa on winukka 7
<vitunmirc> minulla on ssh yhteys tuohon serveriin
<ansa> siinähän pitäis olla ihan normaali rtl 8169
<ansa> näkyykö sitä lspci :llä ollenkaan?
<mjr> juu pitäis tunnistua suorilta
<vitunmirc> 01:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82547EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<vitunmirc> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
<mjr> sanooko jotain dmesg|grep 8169
<vitunmirc> [    1.682771] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: RTL8169sb/8110sb at 0xf8436000, e8:de:27:01:9a:1c, XID 10000000 IRQ 21
<vitunmirc> [    1.682779] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 7152 bytes, tx checksumming: ok]
<vitunmirc> [    1.682003] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
<vitunmirc> eikö sen pitäisi luoda eth1 jos se tunnistuu
<mjr> milleen sitä ei löydy?
<mjr> eth0:ksi se näkyy menneen
<vitunmirc> en saa ssh yhteyttä kun lyön piuhan kii
<vitunmirc> sitku vaihdan piuhan integroituun yhdistyy taas
<ansa> tosin udev voi vaihtaa nimen
<mjr> udev voi
<vitunmirc> pitäiskö mun saada ssh yhteys nyt kun vaan lyön piuhan tohon korttii
<vitunmirc> jos kaikki toimii
<ansa> onko toiselle /etc/network/interfaces:ssa mitään?
<vitunmirc> ei
<mjr> no ei välttämättä jos sitä ei mikään kalu hallinnoi
<vitunmirc> kertokaas mulle arcon gurut mitä sörkin, että voin swappaa piuhan tohon uuteen
<mjr> ja tietty jos pistät siihen piuhan niin jos joku network manager tms ottaa sen automaattisesti käyttöön niin kai olet huomioinut että sille voip tulla ihan toinen ip-osoite dhcp:ltä? (otaksuen että dhcp-palvelu on)
<vitunmirc> purkki jakaa ipt
<ansa> ubuntu server, onko siinä network-manager käytössä?
<mjr> niin joo
<mjr> ei välttämättä ole
<mjr> ja jos ei ole niin tarvii kyllä interfaces-entryn
<vitunmirc> ei command line sano network-managerilla ainakaa mitää
<mjr> no kato ip link show ja näkyykö siellä kaks eth-laitetta
<vitunmirc> olen aika ummikko joten rautalankaa tulee kulumaan :=)
<vitunmirc> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN mode DEFAULT
<vitunmirc>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<vitunmirc> 2: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN mode DEFAULT qlen 1000
<vitunmirc>     link/ether e8:de:27:01:9a:1c brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<vitunmirc> 3: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP mode DEFAULT qlen 1000
<vitunmirc>     link/ether 00:13:20:50:8d:6c brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<mjr> no nii
<mjr> sulla on varmaan /etc/network/interfaces:ssa rivit tyyliin "auto eth0" "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<vitunmirc> kyllä
<mjr> laita samat, ja sit muuten jos ei oo ifplugd:tä niin varmaan pitää erikseen sanoa ifup eth1
<vitunmirc> siis mihin ton ifupin sanon
<mjr> ja sit tosiaan sille tulee eri osoite dhcp:ltä
<mjr> roottishelliin
<vitunmirc> mulla ei oo sit näyttöä tos konees
<vitunmirc> eikä näppistä, näppikseen saan siihen no problem mut näyttöä en mielellää alkais
<mjr> ohan sulla se ssdh
<mjr> ssh
<vitunmirc> joo tokii
<vitunmirc> mut jos joudu swäppää piuhaa mun ssh on poissa :D
<mjr> jos sanot sen ensin ja swappaat sitten. En tiiä tosin kuinka kauan se odottelee linkkiä.
<mjr> Voithan sä bootata sen ja vaihtaa sillä aikaa myös.
<vitunmirc> lisäsin ne rivit, mitäs sit
<vitunmirc> init 0 ssh ja sitten piuha ja boot?
<mjr> vaikka
<vitunmirc> tästä lähtee
<vitunmirc> näyttää hyvältä ku lähös opiskelee järjestelmäasiantuntemusta ja tuun tänne kysyyn apua verkkokortin vaihtoon :D
<vitunmirc> connection refused
<vitunmirc> sanoo nyt ssh
<vitunmirc> :O
<mjr> liekö vielä bootannut loppuun asti
<vitunmirc> kyllä kait sen jo pitäis
<mjr> ja tarkistitko minkä osoitteen se nyt sai
<vitunmirc> kyllä
<vitunmirc> sai yhen ylemmän ku normisti
<vitunmirc> kaitpa purkki varannu sen saman integroidun macille
<mjr> se bootti saattaa muuten hidastella sen takia että se yrittää saada osoitetta sille eth0:llekin joka ei ole nyt piuhassa
<mjr> joten oottele rauhassa jonkin aikaa
<vitunmirc> joo
<mjr> -> liikenteeseen
<vitunmirc> oi se toimii <4
<vitunmirc> <3
<vitunmirc> kiitos
<mjr> jees
<vitunmirc> liikkuu nätisti data täl gigan sisäverkolla
<vitunmirc> :D
<gumrak> r
<Thonza> Millä kanavalla on botti tukes?
<Mikaela> Millaista bottitukea?
<Thonza> protocolla
<Mikaela> En ole varma, mutta jos joku tietää niin täällä kai tulee vastauksia jossakin vaiheessa.
<puhuri> vähän nihkeästi ohjeita jos haluaa tehdä ei-standardin salatun lvm:n (ja asennusohjelma kaatui kolmannella yrityksellä kun luulin onnistuneeni ..)
<puhuri> tarkoitus olisi sisi, että sda1 olisi /boot, sda5 olisi sitten LUKS-salattu lvm "kone", josta sitten /dev/mapper/kone-swap olisi sivutukseen ja /dev/mapper/kone-root sitten juuriparititio
<puhuri> osaisin tuon tehdä käsin (ja onnistui 12.04:ssa), mutta en keksi miten tuon saa 14.04:ssä että saisi juuriparitition brtfs:llä
<puhuri> /brtfs/btrfs/
<puhuri> pitäiskö tuo tehdä sitten että livecd:ltä tekee ensin nuo lvm:t ja  partitiot haluamikseen ja sitten vain ohjaa asennuksen oikeille laitteille?
<puhuri> voisi itseasiassa olla helpoin niin ei tarvitse ymmärtää mitä mikin nappi gui:ssa tekee :-)
<tale> puhuri: Asennin ei välttämättä osaa tehdä kaikkia mitä LVM:ssä jne. on mahdollista, eli voi onnistua paremmin kun tekee levylaitteet valmiiksi ja asennin vaan asentaa niihin.
<puhuri> joo, sinänsä ubuntun asennus on hyvä kun se käynnistyy tuosta liveusb-tilasta niin voi asetella kaiken haluamakseen aluksi ja sitten käynnistää asennuksen
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-29
<Thonza> moi
<Thonza> Voisiko joku avustaa asentamaan eggdropin cygwinellä?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-30
<abraka> heippa, apua
<abraka> äänet ei toimi
<abraka> (again)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-31
<pirret> moi mistähän johtuu että koko kone tuntuu jäätyvät kun rendaan videoita handrbakella. vastaavaa ei esiintyny windowsissa. nyt ubuntu 14.04 käytössä. Siis esim. selaimessa jos pyörii video niin se pätkii, kun alt-tabaa ohjelmia niin kaikki on kun hidastettuna.
<pirret> tämä esiintyy aina kun suoritinkäyttö on kova
<pirret> suorittimen käyttö*
<Echramath> Tulee mieleen renice mutta enpä kyllä tiijä miten se toimii jos päällä on moderni työpöytäympäristö...
<Echramath> Tyyliin onko vepissä nykyään niin paljon multimediakikkareita että ne sivut vievät kaiken prossuajan eivätkä jätä sille rendaukselle mitään.
<tale> pirret: Mitä ne muut ohjelmat on jotka on samaan aikaan käytössä?
<tale> pirret: Koita seurata vaikkapa komennolla top (komentoikkunassa) tai vastaavalla mitkä sovellukset vievät tehoa tai muistia.
<pirret> no se handbrake toki vie tehoa mutta ei se windowsissa jäädyttäny koko konetta tollee
<pirret> vaikka oli lähes 100% prossunkäyttö
<pirret> jotain varmaan pielessä tässä ubuntun asetuksissa
<pirret> siis kaikki tuntuu toimivan kun hidastettuna kun prossukäyttö on about tapissa
<tale> pirret: Eikös ole luonnolista, että sovellukset toimii tahmaisesti jos suoritin on 100% kuormassa.
<pirret> no windows 7:ssa ja 8.1:ssä kyllä toimi vastaavassa tilanteessa
<pirret> siis ilman tahmaa
<pirret> siis tää on oikeesti kun diashow kun esim. alt-tabilla selaa
<tale> pirret: Kuinka monta suoritinydintä se HB käyttää Windowsissa ja kuinka monta Linuxissa?
<tale> pirret: Onko eroa kuinka kauan se renderöi samaa videota?
<pirret> windowsissa käytti kaikki 6
<pirret> linuxista en oo varma
<pirret> voin koittaa tsekata
<Echramath> Ei se kyllä luonnollista ole, setiathome ei käytännössä hidastanut mitään kun se olin alimmalla prioriteetillä ja se ei käytä IO:ta
<pirret> käyttääkö ubuntu cpu:ta mahdollisesti tän työpöydän rendaamiseen gpu:n sijaan?
<pirret> se kai vois selittää tuon tahman
<pirret> siis toi compiz tms-
<tale> pirret: Mikä GPU siinä on? Oletko asentanut sille 3D ajurin?
<pesasa> Se mullekin tuli mieleen. Unity on aika tahmanen, jos ei ole 3d-tuet kunnossa.
<pirret> geforce gtx 560 ja sellanen ajuri kun "nvidia binaru driver version 331.38"
<pirret> binary
<Echramath> Minkälainen kovalevysysteemi sulla on? Montako fyysistä levyä?
<pirret> 1 fyysinen levy
<pesasa> Joskus ihmettelin virtualboxissa käytetyn Ubuntun tahmaisuutta, kunnes huomasin, että 3d-tuen ruudussa ei ollut ruksia.
<pirret> jossa 1 osio (+swap)
<Echramath> Missä se winkkari sit on?
<Echramath> Vai veditkö päälle?
<pirret> ei enää missään
<pirret> vedin päälle toissapäivänä
<tale> pirret: http://askubuntu.com/questions/459447/ubuntu-14-04-is-very-slow-to-respond-while-handbrake-is-encoding
<pirret> oli windows uudelleen asennusta vailla enivei niin päätin laittaa ubuntun pitkästä aikaa deskariin
<pirret> tale: kokeilen tota
<Echramath> Kappaskehvanaa, elävä bugi.
<Echramath> Jos puljaa videon kanssa yhtään enempää ja on fyysisesti mahdollista niin työlevy niille on harkinnanarvoinen idea.
<pirret> heh, jees eipä tahmaa enää
<pirret> toi system tray ikoni oli siis syyllinen
<tale> pirret: Hienoa.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/OpenDyslexic
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-24
<Mikaela> miten https://addons.mozilla.org/fi/firefox/addon/finnish-spellchecker/ eroaa xul-ext-mozvoikosta? tuo on allekirjoitettu, mutta osoittaa githubiin mozvoikkoon
<Mikaela> eri nimi ja kuvaus ja kuva http://i.imgur.com/LuLVJ4y.jpg
<Mirv> Mikaela: se on vain win/mac
<Mikaela> Mirv: kyllä se minulla Ubuntu 15.04:llä ja Antergosilla asentui
<Mirv> http://lists.puimula.org/pipermail/libvoikko/2015-August/000801.html
<Mirv> Mikaela: hmm
<Mirv> oliskohan ne lisänneet siihen sitten
<Mikaela> amo sanoo ettei sovi alustalle, mutta jos haet sitä lisäosat valikosta ase asentaa sen ongelmitta
<Mikaela> *se
<Mirv> toi keskustelu voikon postituslistalla rönsyili sen verran että ajattelin odottaa pölyn laskeutuvan
<Mirv> jotain tarttis kuitenkin tehrä ennen kuin 41 tulee ulos
<Mikaela> ok. HTTPS Everywherellä on myös kaksi IDtä ja kun ne saivat amo-version asennettua ihmettelin miksi minulla oli kaksi samaa versiota siitä, mutta poistin sen ei-amon
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-27
<netman87> hei. sanokaapa mikä mättää kun en tulee että ei saada oikeita versioita osasta paketteja kun yritän ajaa apt-get build-dep ffmpeg
<Mikaela> ehkä paikalliset sovelluslistat eivät ole ajan tasalla? sudo apt-get update
<netman87> ajettu eikä auttanut
<netman87> kannattaiskohan tuo lisätä joku en_us repo sitten?
<netman87> http://packages.ubuntu.com/fi/vivid/libopencv-videostab-dev
<netman87> tuommonen esimerkiksi uupuu
<netman87> ilmeisesti uupuu juuri suomirepolta
<netman87> saankos jotenkin säädettyä että mistä tämä hakee paketit? jos kaikissa repoissa on sama
<netman87> ja tahdon että suurin prioriteetti on suomen repolla
<Mikaela> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mikaela> olisipa Ubuntullakin httpredir.debian.org tai https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1479045 korjattu, jotta uskaltaisin suositella https://github.com/Mikaela/shell-things/raw/master/etc/apt/sources.list/15.04
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1479045 in apt (Ubuntu) "E: Method gave invalid 103 Redirect message" [High,Confirmed]
<netman87> jahas joku paketti esti riippuvuuksien riippuvuuksien riippuvuuden tai jotain sinnepäin
<netman87> onkos tuossa jossakin tallessa tuon ffmpeg:n ./configuren argumentit?
<Mikaela> löytyy ehkä "apt-get source ffmpeg" ja debian/ kansiossa, mutta en ole aivan varma
<netman87> debian/rules?
<netman87> hmm joo ilmeisesti
<netman87> okei nyt sitten kun tietäisin miten tuo ubuntu tekee tosta paketin muunnetuilla asetuksilla
<netman87> samalla varmaan kannattais vaihtaa tuo versio ettei vahingossa päivitä ihan heti
<netman87> no nyt pitäis olla tulossa uusi versio johon lisäilty aac
<netman87> tohon ois kyl samalla voinu ihan hyvin laittaa kun tietäis mihin että se nyt vaatii 2 pakettia enemmän toimiakseen
<teprrr> netman87, debian/control on muistaakseni filun nimi
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-28
<Elekaz> ei paha, pitäskö muuttaa seattleen
<Elekaz> oho, väärä kanava :)
<Tm_T> ei kannata siellä ei nukuta
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-29
<tathhu> ay
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-29
<Tekno> W:Tiedoston http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages nouto ei onnistunut  Tarkistussumma ei täsmää
<Tekno> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Tekno> 16.04.1 lts päivitys epäonnistuu
<Tekno> :(
<Tekno> mitä teen?
<inz> vaihda mirroria
<Tekno> miten
<Tekno> oisko suositella jotain hyvää standalone sähköpostiohjelmaa
<Tekno> kevyttä
<Tekno> mut jotain mikä näyttää html viestit kunnollisesti
<Tekno> kuvien kera
<Tekno> imap tuella
<Tekno> nii ja suomenkieline käyttöliittymä
<Tekno> ja roskapostifiltterillä
<inz> muutat /etc/apt/sources.list:istä fi.archive.ubuntu.com:it esim se.archive.ubuntu.com:eiks
<inz> en tiedä yhtään, onko tuohon mitään kraafista kilkettä, millä onnistuu
<inz> ite käytän thunderbirdiä, mutta se ei kyllä kovin kevyt ole.
<inz> kaikki muut ruksit taitaa löytyä
<Wapsi> Tekno: ehkäpä Pantheon Mail (ex. Geary), jos ei thunderbird käy
<Tekno> Unable to update the static FcBlanks: 0x2028
<Tekno> Unable to update the static FcBlanks: 0x2029
<Tekno> Unable to update the static FcBlanks: 0xfff9
<Tekno> Unable to update the static FcBlanks: 0xfffa
<Tekno> Unable to update the static FcBlanks: 0xfffb
<Tekno> mitähän toi tarkottaa kernel päivitykses
<_nothing_> Mites tuo menee, jos on dualboot win 7 ja ubuntu, ja sama tili steamissä molemmissa, eli spekuloin et miten se sujuu, jos on sekä win puolella ja ubuntun puolella asennettu eli pelejä niin miten se mahtaa toimia?
<_nothing_> +eri pelejä
<Tomin> ne asennetaan eri hakemistoihin, eikä niitä kai ole käytännössä oikein mahdollistakaan yhdistää
<Tomin> eli toimii ihan normaalisti
<_nothing_> Dodi, hieno homma =)
<ninnnu> se toimii samalla tavalla kuin jos sulla olisi kahdella erillisellä koneella steam
<_nothing_> Okok
<_nothing_> Täytyy ensi viikolla tilata tuo ssd-kovalevy
<_nothing_> Ja siitä sitten opiskelemaan
<_nothing_> Tulee nuo pakkopäivitykset sit win 7kin =/
<Tekno> https://www.twitch.tv/fitekno
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-30
<elias_a> Onkos muilla 16.04:ssa sellaista ilmiötä, että Network Manager bootin jälkeen näyttää wlan-yhteyden oikealla, wlan-symbolilla mutta jos yhteys katkeaa (käsin tai suspend) niin uudistamisen jälkeen se näkyy LAN-symbolilla kuvattuna yläpalkissa?
<elias_a> Samaan ilmiöön liittynee se, että wlan ei osaa luoda aina yhteyksiä uudestaan. Network managerin uudelleen käynnistäminen ei riitä vaan tarvitaan bootti.
<tale> Onko ehdotuksia kelvolliseksi screen capture -ohjelmaksi? Haluaisin pelaamani strategiapelin kuvan ja äänen talteen videoksi. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screencast
<puhuri> recordmydesktop olen itse käyttänyt
<puhuri> en tosin paljoa
<ninnnu> OpenBroadcastStudio on aika noheva
<ninnnu> vaikka se on periaatteessa striimaukseen, mutta kyllä sillä voi työntää suoraan tiedostoonkin juttuja
<tale> Wikipedian mukaan recordmydesktop uusin versio on vuodelta 2008.
<pesasa> tale: http://viikonvalo.fi/hugo/Vokoscreen/
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-31
<Mirv> ubuntu.fi vapautuu vissiin tänään klo 20 ja varmaan varataan spammikäyttöön jos ei joku muu sitä varaa
<Mirv> saa varata redirectiksi jos on jollekin helppoa
<ninnnu> Kyllä tuohon varmaan kannattaa laittaa lisää tunteja ettei joku röl vie ensin
<Mirv> saa laittaa jos tietää miten onnistuu..
<Mirv> en tiedä aiheesta ja nykytunnari tähän iltaan asti on otto:lla joka ei ilmeisesti ole domainia uusimassa
<ninnnu> no sen voi teoriassa uusia vaikka ei oo omistaja, mutta toisaalta se olisi silti hyvä saada pois ihmiseltä jolla ei oo kauheesti nappaa ylläpitoon. Ei sillä etteikö Otto olisi hieno mies, mutta
<tjp> voin minä sen varata - jos ehdin - mutta ei sitä nyt vuosikausia viitsisi maksella
<tjp> ...aika hiljaista, sehän meni minuutissa
<pesasa> ENI EUROPE LTD? Mitähän tommonen tekee?
<kirvesAxe> Toimiala: verkkoportaalit
<kirvesAxe> Toimialakuvaus: netisivujen domain rekisteröinti
<pesasa> Eli hamstrasivat talteen, ennen kuin joku muu vie, ja jäävät odottamaan, että joku tarttee.
<kirvesAxe> =on valmis maksamaan
<pesasa> Luonnollisesti.
<kirvesAxe> noh, parempi kuin alihinnalla spambotiksi tjsp
<tjp> canonicalilla on kylläkin trademarkit siihen, varmaan olis aika vahva pohja vaatia
<tjp> jos olis tarpeen, siis, vaan eipä taida olla
<pesasa> Vaan Suomessa taitaa tavaramerkki olla PRH:n rekisterin mukaan jollain ihan muulla.
<pesasa> Alkoholijuomiin näytti liittyvän.
<pesasa> http://tavaramerkki.prh.fi/web/tietopalvelu/haku?p_p_id=trademarksearchportlet_WAR_trademarknis10SNAPSHOT&p_p_lifecycle=1&p_p_state=normal&p_p_mode=view&p_p_col_id=column-1&p_p_col_count=1&_trademarksearchportlet_WAR_trademarknis10SNAPSHOT_myaction=searchTrademarks#results
<pesasa> Ohoh, olipa pitkä.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-01
<Mirv> tjp: kiitos yrityksestä! :)
<Mirv> eipä tonne taida linkkejä paljon olla kun ei se redirectikään ole ollut toiminnassa aikoihin
<ninnnu> no, ottivat vain vuodeksi
<Mirv> pesasa: eri toimialoilla voi olla samoja tavaramerkkejä, ja EU:n laajuinen tavaramerkki löytyy
<ninnnu> Ficoralla on domainin varauksessa täpät että "joojoo oon kattonu että ei jonkun muun omistama tavaramerkki täällä tai tuolla"
<ninnnu> että sen perusteella Canonical voisi vaatia tuota
<ninnnu> en kyl tiä meneekö nuo rajat pois ens viikonloppuna
<eitzei> Eikö nuilla domaineilla oo grace time/period?
<eitzei> Vai oliko toi jo hapantunu kk sitten ja nyt sit loppu grace time
<ninnnu> joo
<tjp> edelleen 5.9. alkaen jää kyllä tietoyhteiskuntakaaren mukaan voimaan "Verkkotunnus ei saa merkitsemishetkellä: 1) vastata toisen suojattua nimeä tai merkkiä ... "
<StockAntenna> KWV INTELLECTUAL PROPERTIES (PTY) LIMITED
<StockAntenna> onko tolla Ubuntu-taravamerkin haltijalla Suomessa jotain tekemistä käyttiksen kanssa?
<StockAntenna> näkyy ainakin olevan za-maasta
<StockAntenna> Nimikehän on Alkoholijuomat (paitsi oluet); viinit
<pesasa> StockAntenna: Tuskin on mitään tekemistä.
<pesasa> Ubuntu lienee ihan normaali sana "za-maassa", eli Etelä-Afrikassa.
<ansa> suomessakin oli joku linuxiin liittymätön ubuntu-tavaramerkki rekisteröity
<StockAntenna> toi oli just se
<StockAntenna> katsoin PRH:n Tavaramerkistä kenellä se on
<ansa> jepjep, tulipa taas luettua jotenkin vain pari edellistä riviä
<tale> Miten ubuntussa saa vanhat kernelit automaattisesti poistettua levytilaa täyttämästä?
<kirvesAxe> ite ainakin poistelin niitä pakettienhalinnasta manuaalisesti kun oli tarvetta
<ernie77> löytyiskö sellanen komentorivikäsky kun purge-old-kernels
<inz> "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" vois olla ihan toimiva
<inz> kannattaa toki tarkistaa, ettei se poista mitään mitä käyttää =)
<tale> apt-get autoremove ainakaan ei osaa niitä poistaa.
<tale> Sitä kokeilin ekaksi.
<inz> kyllä se mulla niitä vaan poistais
<tale> Ubuntu 14.04 on se missä noista on ollut riesaa.
<tale> Onko vika korjattu 16.04:ssä?
<StockAntenna> heh taas tämä iäisyysasia sukeltaa esille
<tale> No kun joudun huoltamaan koneita, joissa kymmeniä vanhoja kerneleitä täyttämässä levyä.
<tale> Sitä paitsi ne hidastaa, kun kernelin päivity käy läpi ne kaikki kun tekee grub updatea.
<StockAntenna> pahinta on jos on pieni /boit ja kernelroska täyttää sen jo muutamalla kernellä
<tale> Täyttyy juuriosiokin kun sinne tulee 70 ylimääräistä kerneliä.
<StockAntenna> voisimmekin ottaa aiheeseen liittyvän leikkimielisin kernelikisan
<Tekno_> ?:D
<StockAntenna> eli kuinka monta kerneliä on asennettuna viimeksi käyttämälläsi Ubuntu-laitteella
 * StockAntenna - 10 kpl
<Tekno_> no ainaki 20
<Echramath> Asia pitää kyllä erikseen tarkistaa...
<StockAntenna> ja nyt onkin 11 kun Software Updater piipahti kylässä
<Echramath> woot, 84 pakettia?
<StockAntenna> noi vievät jo tilaa kunnolla
<Echramath> Jaa-a, mulla ei ole erillistä boottia ja / on "satoja gigoja"
<Echramath> Emmä kyllä edes huomannut, että Linux on mönkinyt nelosversioon
<Echramath> 2.4 ne oli kuitenkin itselle jopa uutinen
<Tegu> mulla 14.04 -> 16.04 päivitys heitti läjän vanhoja kerneleitä kuuseen
<elias_a> Ettekös osaa siivota? :O
<elias_a> :D
<Echramath> Pitäisi mainita hovimestarille tuostakin
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-04
<_nothing_> Tervehdys! Olen nyt värkännyt Ubuntun kanssa tovin ja tarttisin neuvoa.. Eli asensin Winen tämän ohjeen kanssa : http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/12/install-wine-1-8-stable-new-ppa/  ja nyt haluaisin testiksi poistaa sen että miten toimin?
<Akuli> oikeastaan aika yksinkertaista
<Akuli> aloita vaikka poistamalla kaikki mitä asensit, eli aina kun ohjeessa on sudo apt-get install ohjelma niin aja esim sudo aptitude remove ohjelma
<Akuli> sen jälkeen voi poistaa ppa:n: sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Akuli> tai siis poista se ppa minkä lisäsit, näköjään samassa ohjeessa on kaksi eri vaihtoehtoa :)
<_nothing_> Milläs komennolla sen poistan? :D
<_nothing_> Ku tein nuo molemmat :D
<Akuli> varmaan poistat ne molemmat?
<Akuli> :)
<_nothing_> Juu mutta miten ;)
<Akuli> kaksi komentoa?
<Akuli> ensin toinen ja sitten toinen
<Tomin> sudo apt-get autoremove on myös syytä tehdä lopuksi, niin poistuu turhat riippuvuudetkin
<Akuli> Tomin, juuri sen takia aptitude että se siivoaa itse
<_nothing_> Viititkö vääntää rautalangasta ohjeet että mitä nyt teen :I
<Akuli> kumman vai molemmat asensit?
<_nothing_> Molemmat
<Akuli> ok
<Tomin> Akuli: aivan. en huomannutkaan että poistokomennossa oli aptitude
<Tomin> itse en kylläkään käytä sitä juuri koskaan
<Akuli> perusajatus on siis että aletaan luke ohjeita alhaalta ylöspäin ja perutaan kaikki muutokset :)
<Akuli> sudo aptitude remove winehq-devel
<Akuli> sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:wine/wine-builds
<Tegu> ^ loogisin komento koskaan add-... --remove
<Akuli> juu :D
<Akuli> sudo aptitude remove wine1.8 winetricks
<Akuli> sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Akuli> ja lopuksi sudo aptitude update.
<_nothing_> Wtf
<_nothing_> Mikään komento ei tehnyt mitään..
<Akuli> _nothing_, ota kuvakaappaus ja laita tänne: pasteboard.co
<_nothing_> Mitä siinä pitäisi näkyä? :D
<Akuli> päätteellä komennot jotka ei tee mitään
<_nothing_> Millä komennolla screeniä?
<Akuli> kuulostaa aika oudolta että komennot ei tee mitään
<Akuli> oletan että kirjoitat niitä päätteelle ja komennon kirjottamisen jälkeen painat enter tai Ctrl+J ?
<_nothing_> Entteriä painelin
<Akuli> toimiiko esim tällainen: echo moi
<_nothing_> Näemmä
<Akuli> miksei sitten aptitude toimi
<Akuli> sudo aptitude remove winehq-devel
<ansa> kyllä sen nyt jotain pitää tulostaa
<_nothing_> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Akuli> noniin löytyihän ongelma
<Akuli> sun täytyykin ensin asentaa aptitude: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Akuli> luulin että se tulisi 16.04:ssä mutta ei se näköjään tulekkaan
<_nothing_> Ok, laitoin nyt läpi tuon viimeisen kirjoittamasi ja meni läpi... Mitäs sitten?
<Akuli> sitten aptitude-komentojen pitäis toimia :)
<_nothing_> Minäpä kokeilen
<_nothing_> Hmm..
<Akuli> mitä nyt tapahtui?
<_nothing_> Ei löydy Wineä enää näemmä =)
<_nothing_> Laitan vielä komennot jotka ajoin niin tähän
<_nothing_> sudo aptitude remove winehq-devel
<_nothing_> sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:wine/wine-builds
<_nothing_> sudo aptitude remove wine1.8 winetricks
<_nothing_> sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:ubuntu-wine/pp
<_nothing_> Noin
<_nothing_> Aksuli, miltä vaikuttaa?
<Akuli> :D
<Akuli> sitten sudo aptitude update ja kaiken pitäis olla suunnilleen ennallaan
<_nothing_> Ei saa nauraa
 * Akuli nauraa
 * _nothing_ ei näe asiassa naurun aihetta
<_nothing_> Ei vais, iso kiitos Akuli ku jaksoit neuvoa =)
<_nothing_> Sitten tarttis lähteä kaverin avuksi klapihommiin.. Palaan illemmalla taas kysymään tyhmiä ;)
<_nothing_> Ahaa, vai ei toimi Netflix Ubuntussa Firefoxilla =/
<Tekno> ikävöö
<ninnnu> toimii chromella
<_nothing_> Joo lueskelen just et Chrome pittää asennella
<Wapsi> kyl se koht toimii firefoxillakin: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/firefox-49-linux-netflix-google-widevine-cdm
<Shadowbird1231> moi. onks ubuntulle millaset mikrofooni mixerit, jos haluu parantaa mikin äänenlaatuu?
<elias_a> Shadowbird1231: Tarkennapas mitä tarkoitat. Jos se mikrofoni on huono, ei sen äänenlaatu millään mikserillä parane. Tarkoitatko jonkinlaista taajuuskorjausta ja/tai suodatusta?
<Shadowbird1231> elias_a:  suodatusta tarkotan
<elias_a> Shadowbird1231: Livetilanne vai äänitys?
<Shadowbird1231> elias_a:  livetilanne
<Shadowbird1231> mumblea varten tarvisin
<elias_a> Siis ihan puhetta varten? Kuinka huono mikki sulla oikein on? :O
<Shadowbird1231> mikki pitäis olla iha fine, mutta kaverit kehotti parantaa äänen laatuu mm. suodattamalla tausta kohinaa huoneesta
<Shadowbird1231> se ite käyttää windowssilla jotai ohjelmaa, ja kehu miten äänen laatu paranee ja vois itekki kokeilla
<elias_a> Shadowbird1231: Eikä tietty osannut kertoa mitä äänelle tarkkaan ottaen tehdään. :)
<elias_a> Shadowbird1231: Lues tuo ensin: https://www.maketecheasier.com/pulse-audio-equalizer-ubuntu/
<elias_a> Shadowbird1231: Se mitä haet on gate-toiminto, joka leikkaa tiettyä voimakkuutta hiljaisemmat äänet kokonaan pois.
<Shadowbird1231> okei, koitan miltä kuullostaa ton jälkee, kiitti
<ninnnu> tosin tossa ohjeessa tuo miksattu versio menee ääntä suoltavan ohjelman ja kaiuttimen väliin, eli haluut asettaa sen equtetun version recording-tabissa Mumbleen
<elias_a> Juuri näin. Ja ekvalisoinnin lisäksi vielä sellainen gate-tyyppinen filtteriplugin.
<Shadowbird1231> okei, perehdyn tohon
<Shadowbird1231> repot lisätty ja ku asentaa equalizerin tulee, E: Unable to locate package pulseaudio-equalizer
<Shadowbird1231> ja update tehty
<elias_a> Enpä osaa sanoa.
<elias_a> Tai odotas.
<Shadowbird1231> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23133778/
<elias_a> Äh - sen paketin nimi on kaiketi vaihtunut.
<Shadowbird1231> vaikuttais siltä
<elias_a> Eipäs - vaan sen kehitys on lopetettu ja sitä siksi ole repoissa.
<elias_a> Kuten tuossa artikkelissa tarkemmin lukien sanottiin.
<Shadowbird1231> ah, joo
<elias_a> Ei oikein pää toimi enää. Koitan miettiä ratkaisua huomenna.
<Shadowbird1231> okei
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-28
<aleph-ronquillo> hi
<elias_a> Jahas. Milläpäs sitä piirtelisi tällä kertaa kaavioita Ubuntulla?
<elias_a> pesasa: Mikä olisi asiantuntijan vinkki?
<elias_a> Ai niin - toinenkin kysymys olisi. Millä saisi generoitua 4-numeroisia satunnaisia numeroyhdistelmiä?
<elias_a> Tuollaisia tarttis saada tehtyä muutamia kymmeniä.
<pesasa> elias_a: Minkälaisia kaavioita haluat piirtää?
<mjr> echo $(( $RANDOM % 9000 + 1000 ))
<pesasa> Laatikoita ja viivoja? Dia
<mjr> (huom. jakauma ei ole aivan tasainen, eikä tää tuota ihan laaturandomia)
<elias_a> pesasa: Ihan erilaisia laatikoita ja viivoja juu. Pitää hahmotella yhtä tiedonkäsittelyprosessia. :)
<elias_a> mjr: Kiitos! Ei sen tartte olla laaturandomia.
<pesasa> elias_a: http://petrit.net/Dia/
<mjr> hmm, oho, ajattelin ehkä liian kirjaimellisesti nelinumeroisia
<mjr> echo $(( $RANDOM % 10000 ))
<mjr> tuosta puuttuu vain mahdolliset etunollat :P
<mjr> HT
<elias_a> mjr: Kerronpa saman tien käyttötarkoituksen: yhdistyksellä on tila, jota vuokrataan. Avain luovutetaan kuittausta vastaan. Avaimen palautus hoituu laittamalla se avainlokeroon, jossa on numerolukko.
<mjr> jooh
<mjr> tossa on siis etupäässä se ongelma, että $RANDOM palauttaa vain 15-bittisen luvun, joten avaruuden alapään arvot korostuvat
<elias_a> Jotta niitä koodeja ei unohtuisi tai häviäisi "sopivassa" kohdassa, teen valmiin listan, josta vain sitten viivataan käytetyt yli.
<elias_a> mjr: Ok.
<mjr> olis varmaan parempi tehdä perl-onelineri tai python :P
<pesasa> elias_a: seq -w 9999 | sort -R | head -n 1
<elias_a> Jopas nyt paukkuu hyviä neuvoja...
<pesasa> Onhan näitä.
<elias_a> :)
<mjr> hei, toihan on parempi joo
<mjr> eipä tullut mieleen taas että sortilla pystyi myös epäsorttaamaan
<mjr> toi on tosin vieläkin epätehokkaampi, mutta ehkäpä sillä on aika vähän väliä :P
<elias_a> Mites tuota jälkimmäistä modataan niin että se ulostaa vaikka 100 lukua?
<pesasa> elias_a: seq -w 9999 | sort -R | head -n 100
<elias_a> Kiitän!
<pesasa> Ovat sitten kaikki eri lukuja
<elias_a> Niin pitääkin. :)
<mjr> tosin sit ne 100 lukua on kaikki erit, mutta sillä ei ole ehkä väliä tähän tarkoitukseen
<mjr> echo
<pesasa> elias_a: seq -w 39 | sort -R | head -n 7
<pesasa> Vihje ensi lauantaille.
<elias_a> Viikonlopun oivallus: vastuuttomuus menee usein käsi kädessä tietämättömyyden ja typeryyden kanssa.
<elias_a> pesasa: Keskitän riskinoton elämässäni henkilökohtaisen vaaran aiheuttamiseen. :P
<elias_a> Tuo vastuuttomuuskommentti liittyi tähän: http://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000005342754.html
<elias_a> (Sori - offtopic.)
<ernie77> lotossa on nykyään luvut 1-40. onhan se uusi juttu ettei sellasta tarvii vielä muistaa
<elias_a> Miksi kukaan olisi moisesta kiinnostunut - noin suoraan sanottuna?
<elias_a> No okei. Näyttää niitä olevan. :P
<pesasa> Ai katos. Ja lisänumeroitakin arvotaan nykyään näköjään enää yksi. Huomaa, etten ole paljoa seurannut.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-31
<GrishNak> Terve, kysyisin taas tyhmiä, eli Ubuntu Softwaressa näkyy paljon päivityksiä, cups-bsd esim, mitä nuo ovat?
<ninnnu> tietoturvapäivityksiksi kutsuvat
<ninnnu> sen värkin pitäs osata kertoa lauseella mitä ne paketit on. CUPS ny esim. on tulostuspalvelin
<ninnnu> Ja ne paketit on jo asennettuna sulla, eli jos joku niistä on Paha niin oot hävinnyt jo joka tapauksessa
<GrishNak> Ai, siis on jonkunsorttinen pöpömahdollisuus vai?
<ninnnu> Aina on mahdollista että joku Developereista on salaa pahis
<ninnnu> Niin kauan kun et itse kolvaa transisotreita yhteen
<Echramath> Se kyllä parani huomattavasti siinä vaiheessa kun ne paketit ruvettiin allekirjoittamaan
<Echramath> Todennäköisempi mahdollisuus kyllä on, että jotain tapahtuu koska _et_ aja niitä päivityksiä
<ninnnu> Edelleen, ~kaikki päivitysvärkin listaamat paketit on jo sulla asennettuna. Päivitysvärkki kertoo yleistasolla mitä kukin niistä tekee. Sieltä tulee hyvin harvoin jos ikinä uusia paketteja. Kernel-päivitykset tietty on aina uusia paketteja mutta niitä ei ny lasketa.
<ninnnu> Jos jonkun paketin devi on pahis niin se pahuus on jo sulla. Päivityksistä ei todennäköisesti tule lisää pahuutta
<ninnnu> Mutta jos ei luota siihen että kaikki paketit on hyviksiä niin kannattaa laittaa kone serriin ja muuttaa metsään
<ninnnu> Tai asentaa Gentoo ja lukea kaikki sorsat ennen kuin kirjoittaa emerge
<ninnnu> (ja silloinkin päästään pohtimaan Ken Thompsonin "Trusting Trust"ia, että mitä jos kääntäjä on pahis)
<GrishNak> Okok, eli senkus siis päivittelen, enkä muuta metsään :I
<ninnnu> niin
<GrishNak> Minä nyt piruuttani hieman tutkisin tuota cups-jutskaa, eli se viittaa tulostimiin, ja miulla ei oo tulostinta niin sen varmaan voi poistaa kokonaan?
<ninnnu> kyllä
<ninnnu> mut kannattaa kattoa mitä muuta APT haluu poistaa siinä samalla koska muut tuotteet voi depata siihen
<GrishNak> Selvä, kiitos taas
#ubuntu-fi 2019-08-28
<puhuri> onkos muut törmänneet 18.04:ssä siihen, että näyttö jumii? Näyttäisi liittyvän esimerkiksi kartan vieritykseen firefoxissa mutta esiintyy muutenkin.
<puhuri> Voi siis olla täysin vastaamaton minuuttitolkulla
<Talikka> Tiedättekö onko linux mint -faneilla suomenkielistä irkkikanavaa?
<xet7> Talikka: Ei näyttäs olevan suomenkielistä irkkikanavaa linux mintille freenodessa ja spotchatissa, kun katsoin hakusanalla
<Talikka> kiitos! oho mitäs, en ole ikinä kuullutkaan spotchatista
<xet7> Nyt on #linuxmint-fi freenodessa ja spotchatissa :D
<xet7> kun tein sellaiset
<xet7> spotchatissa on #linuxmint-chat ja #linuxmint-help
#ubuntu-fi 2019-08-29
<Talikka> Kyllä taitaa Linux Mint vidä voiton minun osaltani ja firmani osalta Ubuntusta. Organisaatiotarpeisiin tosin käytämme Centos Linuxia, kuluttajille tarjoamme Linux Mintiä.
<Talikka> xet7: Telegramissa on mukava ryhmä Linux Mintille
<Talikka> hengasin kyllä joskus ubuntu brazil -kanavalla muistaakseni myös yms sekal
<Talikka> hengasin kyllä joskus ubuntu brazil -ryhmässä muistaakseni myös yms sekal
